# Non-Iconics Adventure.  Dungeon of the Fire Opal Part 3



## HeavyG (Jan 22, 2002)

This thread continues the non-iconics adventure from the old board.

We're presently running a modified version of "Dungeon of the Fire Opal" from a Dungeon magazine whose number I don't remember right now.

This is an in-character thread, which means that only the current players can post here.  Any comment by non-players will have me asking a moderator to delete it.

Everybody is welcome to read the adventure and comment in the out-of-character (OOC) thread, which will be up shortly.

When the old boards are running in read-only mode again, I'll post links to the first part of the adventure here.


Enjoy !


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 22, 2002)

*The adventure starts again...*

--The village of Branmarch--

-Foothills of the Giant's Run mountains (or something like that)-

-The Dragon Coast, Faerun-


It rained. In fact, it poured.


Inside the village inn, many villagers are gathered, taking shelter from the weather outside, drinking, eating, and sharing jokes and songs.

In a corner of the inn's taproom, a group of five exceptional individuals, are huddled around a table much too small to accomodate all of them.  They are battered and sore after a morning fighting undead, demons and a dragon, and enjoying a respite from the violence, and from the weather.

As they sit around chatting or relaxing, maybe enjoying a warm meal and a cold beer, two other individuals join them. A woman and a man, both human.  They sit down and order something from the young barmaid.

"I see you've all made it here. Did anything happen while we were buying supplies?" Kytess says, looking at Ivellios and Ubaar.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: The adventure starts again...*



			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *"I see you've all made it here. Did anything happen while we were buying supplies?" Kytess says, looking at Ivellios and Ubaar. *



"Ya, something happened!
Me and Ivellios were just agreeing on how much a$$ we kicked!

Why?
What were you expecting?"
*dumb look, while gulping a flagon of stout, bitter ale*


----------



## Kytess (Jan 23, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Ya, something happened!
> Me and Ivellios were just agreeing on how much a$$ we kicked!
> 
> Why?
> ...




"I see."

_Kytess looks up at Ubaar, down at his drink, and back up to Ubaar.  Drawing the obvious conclusion, she reminds herself that this is why she doesn't drink..._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 23, 2002)

Blissfully ignorant of any possible nuance of disapproval Kytess may have manifested, Ubaar bouyantly asks the fighter, "So, Kytess!

You wanna throw back a pint?
You fought like a demon in that pit - you wanna blow off some steam?"


----------



## Kytess (Jan 23, 2002)

"Thanks, Ubaar, but I don't take strong drink.  I've... learned."


----------



## Murhid (Jan 23, 2002)

> They sit down and order something from the young barmaid



Murhid asks for some hot tea. (And pays for what ever the price is)

Once received, Murhid drinks it quietly and warms his hands with the emanating heat. While drinking Murhid scans over the villagers and 'sizes things up' a little.

He then turns his attention to the group "So for how many days are we planning to stay?" he asks, and then looks down towards his tea.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 23, 2002)

Kytess said:
			
		

> *"Thanks, Ubaar, but I don't take strong drink.  I've... learned." *



"But Ubaar has learned that sometimes strong drink can be helpful in bat-tle.

Ubaar remembers one time, up in the North, when I breathed on this uppity elf who was trying to get in Ubaar's face.

The elf got sick, and decided it wasn't worth continuing ...

...good thing, too, as it saved him a beating. "
*Ubaar flashes the toothy grin*

"Ivellios here is nice and down-to-earth.
He a cool elf!"

Ubaar clunks his mug with Ivellios if he's close, and asks,
"Ivellios - you wann another mug?" as Ubaar drains the last of his glass, tilting back and leaving a bit on his chin.


----------



## Kytess (Jan 23, 2002)

_Kytess grimaces as Ubaar drains another mug._

"I lost two friends to the drink.  Before their shift, we had a few drinks together; they both filled their flasks with the ale.  During the long night, they fell into an intoxicated sleep."

_Kytess pauses, refusing to show any emotion._

"They never woke up.  It was that night that the orcs chose to send in a strike team, on some unknown mission.  We killed them, but it was too late for my friends... death in the dark, by an orc-knife - the worst death."

"Do you know what?  Not two days later, the orcs began a major offensive, killing another of my squad members.  As he lay dying in my arms, and I cursed myself for my inability to save him, I smelled the very same demon on his lips."

_Kytess' eyes snap into focus._

"Temperance has been my path; I’ve not had a drop to drink since."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 23, 2002)

The inebriated half-orc wells up with emotion from Kytess' jarring words:

He bawls out - "AWWWWwwww Kytess!
Ubaarr's shooo sorry for your friends!
Wishes I was there to help stop bad-orcs...

I've had to do that before, you know -  
fight bad orcs off.
Some orcs just too blinded by ole One-Eye to try a different way of life.

I soo sorry for you...
Here, can Ubaar give you a hug?

I find that when I'm faced with bad memories (like when people attack me for no reason, or assume I'm bad just 'cause my pappy was orc), you just gotta fluff it off, like you would a roundhouse punch in a brawl.

You gotta take what life gives you, and enjoy the good times.

Like now -   I'm with good companions, I've got a good drink, and we've just had good fight against some bad people.

I think we should take these times in life to party and have a good time!

Wanna dance, Kyte?"

Ubaar tries to get her to move with him (hopefully after the hug   ) as he starts to drum on the table and then his knees as he stomps out a beat and starts to loudly bray out a popular work-song in the crowded inn.









*OOC:*


 Perform check, Heavy.


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 23, 2002)

*Perform check ?*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't have your character sheet yet, but you rolled an 18.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 23, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *He bawls out - "AWWWWwwww Kytess!
> Ubaarr's shooo sorry for your friends!
> Wishes I was there to help stop bad-orcs...
> 
> ...




"It's not just orcs - there's plenty of evil to go around."



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I soo sorry for you...
> Here, can Ubaar give you a hug?*




_While refusing the hug, Kytess grasps one of Ubaar's outstretched hands and holds it for a moment; she'd never admit the need for consolation, but wouldn't refuse it._



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I find that when I'm faced with bad memories (like when people attack me for no reason, or assume I'm bad just 'cause my pappy was orc), you just gotta fluff it off, like you would a roundhouse punch in a brawl.
> 
> You gotta take what life gives you, and enjoy the good times.
> 
> ...




_The coldness of Kytess' look is almost palpable._


----------



## Doppleganger (Jan 23, 2002)

The barbaric elf is too busy pouring beer all over his face to pay much heed to the conversation taking place.  Ubaar's words are like a buzzing blur of sound.  But when Kytess & Ubaar appear to be on the verge of embracing, he bursts out with a roar of laughter.

"There's a funny couple.  Does this mean Kytess' baby will be a quarter-orc?"


----------



## Kytess (Jan 23, 2002)

_Kytess turns to face Ivellios, narrowing her eyes.  She pulls out her spiked chain and hands it to Murhid.  She draws out her longsword and hands it, handle first, to Murhid.  She pulls her dagger out and thrusts it into the table._

_In the time-honored tradition of soldiers with disagreements, Kytess walks over to Ivellios and punches him, hard, in the face._


----------



## Taz (Jan 23, 2002)

_Taz was rather silently watching the folks at the tavern and her companions, nipping slowly at a little mug of ale, smiling when Ubaar began to perform and applauding cheerfully to his great sense of rythm, when suddenly all the fun vanished..._

“Uh oh, Ivellios, now that was something you deserved badly!”

_Now Taz watches Kytess' attempt to teach the wood elf some manners, altho she believes that Ivellios could easily beat her in hand-to-hand combat._

_Her lips form a faint smile, when she remembers her own snippy remark about Kytess and some companionship back when they first met. It wasn't even halfway as rude as Ivellios' comment, tho._

“Ah, c'mon Kytess, you know Ivellios is a little short...” _she quickly points to her head to show, what she's speaking about_ “...I'm sure he didn't mean it like that!”

“Besides, Ubaar, that's an interesting question. Do you know any of your kin that mated with humans? What are their children like? Like you, or even more humanlike?”

“Now continue with the drumming, please, it was really great!”

_She smirks._

“You would make a fantastic bard, Ubaar!”


----------



## Murhid (Jan 24, 2002)

_Murhid lays the handed weapons on his lap, subsequently he locks both hands together and cracks his knuckles. 

He watches Kytess carefully as she walks over to and then attempts to hit, Ivellios. Though a couple times his head darts to take a quick look at the crowd, hoping this doesn't start something larger..._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 24, 2002)

"Oi, just some water for me please, I thinks its a good idea not to eat stale pastries, no matter how good they were before."

_Sollir slumps in his seat..._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 24, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Besides, Ubaar, that's an interesting question. Do you know any of your kin that mated with humans? What are their children like? Like you, or even more humanlike?”*



"Hmmm..  there are lots of half-orcs in my tribe, Tazzz...
Sometimes dey have kid-lets together.
Sometimes dey look strong.
Other times they look pretty.

Sometimes dey not strong OR pretty.

Sometimes dey strong AND pretty.

 And dat's ME....     Strong AND pretty." *flashing the tusky grin which really doesn't look all that bad on him, on closer thought*


> “Now continue with the drumming, please, it was really great!”
> “You would make a fantastic bard, Ubaar!”



 Awww....thanks, Tazzz!
 I drum a lot in my tribe, and we dance a lot for festivals and things.

*watching Ivellios' reaction to Kytess' action, and preparing to jump in if necessary.*

But Ubaar no bard.
Ubaar's friend, Jade!
Now THERE's a bard!
Best in land -  pretty pretty bellydancer -  WOOOO!!!
I used to play drums for her as she danced -  we'd keep the whole caravan dancing..."

*Ubaar slumps his shoulders when thinking about his friend, gone home for a long-awaited visit. *
"She used to look out for me when other people - strangers- were around.
Everybody loved Jade.
Not everybody love Ubaar... "


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 24, 2002)

*As Kytess punches Ivellios...*

_... the people around your table hush and stop what they're doing.  They watch to see how the elf will react..._


----------



## Doppleganger (Jan 24, 2002)

The elf is stunned by the blow and smiles numbly.

"Now there's my type of girl !  I never noticed how beautiful you look when you're angry Kytess!"

He fumbles for another gulp of ale while rubbing his sore jaw, wondering what that loud raucous pounding sound he keeps hearing in his head is.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 25, 2002)

_Kytess restrains herself from hitting the obviously inebriated wood elf.  Clenching and unclenching her right fist, she simmers silently.

Walking back to her seat, she retrieves her weaponry from Murhid and the table._


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 25, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *The elf is stunned by the blow and smiles numbly.
> 
> "Now there's my type of girl !  I never noticed how beautiful you look when you're angry Kytess!"
> 
> He fumbles for another gulp of ale while rubbing his sore jaw, wondering what that loud raucous pounding sound he keeps hearing in his head is. *




_When the elf doesn't react violently to Kytess' blow, and they see that there won't be a fight, the crowd continue where they left off.  Animated conversations start again and so does the music.  All as if nothing happened.

The serving girl arrives, bearing your last orders.  You manage to pay her with some small change you had lying around. You see it's the same girl as yesterday night._

"So, you find what you were looking for ?  Y'all look as if you have quite a story to tell."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 26, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *"So, you find what you were looking for ?  Y'all look as if you have quite a story to tell." *



Ubaar's eyes light up at the human waitress' words.

"ooooh - it's pretty-smelling girl!
Tessa, was it?

Is there any of that nummy beef stew left today, boo-T-full?"

Ubaar sniffs to see if he can guess what's back in the kitchen.

"We sure 'nuff have tales, but Ubaar's not too good at tellin tales.
All Ubaar knows is we kicked some butt down in that smelly Dungeon and got back da mirror that was stolen from da temple.

Ubaar guesses we better than dat group of adventururrs that went down there a year ago, huh?"

Ubaar accompanies his 'story' with some accented pounding on the table for emphasis.


----------



## Taz (Jan 26, 2002)

_Taz smiles._ “Quite a tale, indeed.”

“We went down into this dungeon to retrieve Mistress Hardwalk's precious artifacts and find out more about it's denizens... It is a dark and depressing place... The torchlight we brought was almost unable to pierce through the gloom... And the eerie silence lying mysteriously about this place...”

_Taz suddenly gets somewhat excited gesturing wildly with her arms while going on._ “You won't believe what kind of horrible creatures were lurking in the dark. Invisible weird living funghi, winged demons from the nine hells themselves and even a huge firebreathing dragon!”

_Taz look becomes a little frightening - if that's possible with her inborn cuteness - and her eyes are widely open, while she tells about the horrors. She then begins to smile and her usual friendly look returns within an eyeblink._

_Taz nods ensuringly._ “Yes, a real dragon!”

“But they were all no match to my formidable companions and me!”

“We retrieved the stolen artifacts and tomorrow we will return there to make sure your town is not in danger from the demonic creatures anymore!”


----------



## Murhid (Jan 26, 2002)

Murhid smiles at Taz's story, and then puts his hands together for a small applause.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2002)

_"Ya a real dragon, a gigantic dragon!  He mustof been 50 ft. tall!  Not to mention his thousands and hundreds of lizard-like minions!  And then..."_

Sollir notices all the people looking at him, *especially* his companions.

_"What, you don't want to hear my version of the story?"_


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 28, 2002)

Ubaar listens to some of the music and singing in the inn (what are the other townspeople doing?) and asks the group, through his feeling-good buzz:
"So what were those little flying things?
Why wouldn't they die like normal monsters?

How can we kill 'em when we go back?"

Ubaar flexes his muscle, and stretches his limbs - "And anyone know where that healer Miss-tress  told Ubaar about is?"


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 28, 2002)

The nearby crowd is pretty impressed by the party's account.

One man says, "Wow.  A dragon !  So that's what burned my barn down."

The news spreads around the room like brushfire.  Soon, many free beers are delivered to the party's tables, and many people want to shake the heroes' hands.


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 28, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"ooooh - it's pretty-smelling girl!
> Tessa, was it?
> 
> Is there any of that nummy beef stew left today, boo-T-full?"
> ...




From the smells emanating from the kitchen, there definitely is more of that beef stew coming up.  There's also aromas of fresh baked bread and apple pie in the air.


----------



## Doppleganger (Jan 28, 2002)

The elf is confused by all of the suddenly outstretched hands crowded around the table.  He spots the fresh tankards of ale and shrugs his shoulders, grabbing one and downing it.

Through the buzzing of words he overhears the word 'dragon' repeated several times.

The elf puts one hand on the hilt of his sword, "<Hic!> There's another dragon? Where? <Hic!>"

Seeing none, he responds to Ubaar, "We'll need a big fly-swatter for those hovering little <Hic!> devils.  You're a holy man of sorts, can't your God grant you some kind of big explosion magic to bombard them with?"

"Healer?  There's a big <Hic!> church in town.  I can <Hic!> show you where it is.  I think the greedy <Hic!> priests charge money for healing though."


----------



## Kytess (Jan 29, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"Healer?  There's a big <Hic!> church in town.  I can <Hic!> show you where it is.  I think the greedy <Hic!> priests charge money for healing though." *




"You'd almost think they were out for gold like everyone else, eh Jalon?" _Kytess says, somewhat mockingly._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jan 29, 2002)

> > "You'd almost think they were out for gold like everyone else, eh Jalon?"




_The warrior priest breaks his silence to answer Kytess sharply._

'Hrmph... maybe the more weak-willed followers of less virtuous gods succumb to the lures of greed, but a true servant of Tyr is motivated solely by truth, duty and justice.'

_After his spiel, Jalon returns to lightly sipping his red wine._


----------



## Murhid (Jan 29, 2002)

_Murhid looks towards Jalon, who had seemed rather quiet for a time, and then glances towards Kytess.

Murhid decides he has had enough, he gets up out of his seat, then tries to work his way through the crowd and to the front counter, though his large demeanor proves not the finest in the situation. 

Once he reaches the counter he asks the barman if he can get single room for himself, he thinks it best; Ivellios may need a room to himself._


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 29, 2002)

The innkeeper responds, "I'm afraid I have no more free rooms, sir.  We're a small town, not accustomed to have visitors.  Is there a problem with your room you have right now ?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 29, 2002)

Ubaar is caught off-guard by the acceptance of the townspeople - he's used to having people shun or fear him on average.

He enjoys the accolades, and is taken over by the revelry in the bar. Ubaar accepts the ales, and tries to ham it up a bit to accompany Taz' story.
He relates some of the combat-oriented actions that the party and he took part of, including fighting the invisible fungus, the invisible, flying devils, the nasty sorceress, the dragon, and the lizardpeople.

He gets more and more animated when talking about the battles, and relives some of his actions during the fights. He tries to keep the people's attention using some tricks he learned from his Bard friend Jade (like varying the speed and volume of his delivery, using beats to enhance the words, using 'proper' language as best he can instead of the more comfortable shorthand speech he usually uses). He eventually builds up to the end part about battling the dragon, and he jumps up on to the table he's near!

"I landed on the dragon's back and turned to deal with him. I was still on fire a bit from its stinky breath, so I raised my steel above my head and stuck it in him as far as it would go!
Raaaaaaaaahhhhh!!"

At this, Ubaar pounds on the table he's standing on, a bit too carried away in the narrative (he's not used to having people listen to him) and breaks the table thru the force of his blow.
He tumbles down, his Dex quite low from the poison and the ale.

After he gets up and the people simmer down, he'll sheepishly finish the tale abruptly and apologize to everyone "Sorry! Sorry... Ubaar bad" and make sure to pay for anyone's inconvenience and for the table.



			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *Ivellios responds to Ubaar, "We'll need a big fly-swatter for those hovering little <Hic!> devils.  You're a holy man of sorts, can't your God grant you some kind of big explosion magic to bombard them with?"*



Ubaar later tells Ivellios "Ubaar will pray to Uthgar for 'big explosion magic'. But Uthgar seldom listens when I ask him for that kind of stuff - he probably keeps that powerful stuff for priests in churches who lead many followers...

Ubaar doesn't lead but 2 things: Jack.
And $hit.
And Jack just left town."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 29, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Hrmph... maybe the more weak-willed followers of less virtuous gods succumb to the lures of greed, but a true servant of Tyr is motivated solely by truth, duty and justice.'*




"You know, I'd love to see you and this cleric 'talk out your differences.'" _Kytess says wryly._

_Looking over to Murhid as he walks back to his seat, Kytess says:_

"I think he could use a night or two out in the rain."

(OOC: Kytess' theme song begins to play... )


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jan 30, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> "You know, I'd love to see you and this cleric 'talk out your differences.'" Kytess says wryly.
> *




_Completely oblivious to Kytess' jest, Jalon's stern demeanor doesn't change._

'I too would like to speak briefly to this priest.  I always appreciate intelligent, theological discussion.' 

_The warrior-priest takes one final sip of his wine before continuing, his bleak deadpan contrasting with the jovial mood of the other travellers._

'Speaking of all things theological, it's obvious that the beasts we encountered in those ruins were agents of some dark power.  I've pondered whom they may serve and what their motives truly are.  If only I was more knowledgeable in such matters...'

_Jalon's speech trails off, as he stands and politely excuses himself.  He leaves his empty glass on the table, before standing, pushing in his chair and bowing slightly._

'Well, I'm about to retire for the evening.  I expect to see you all at dawn for training and excercise before breakfast.'


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 30, 2002)

"It's getting late; I think I'll head for my room now."

_Kytess stands and walks to her room, where she takes off her armor and stows it, her gear, and her bow & arrows in the corner.  She places her chain under her bed, and leaves her sword and dagger on - a holdover, perhaps, of her days "in the service."_


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 30, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"Healer?  There's a big <Hic!> church in town.  I can <Hic!> show you where it is.  I think the greedy <Hic!> priests charge money for healing though." *



"You wanna go over to da church, Ivellios?"

When it GETS to be evening-time (I thought it was early-afternoon),  and if Ubaar hears Jalon saying 







> 'Well, I'm about to retire for the evening. I expect to see you all at dawn for training and excercise before breakfast.'



 He'd respond with "Ubaar's sleepin in tomorrow!
Gotta rest up a bit after that workout today... plus, if it's still rainin', it won't be too fun."


----------



## Doppleganger (Jan 30, 2002)

"Ya lets go.  Just gimme a <Hic!> sec to finish off one more ale."

Which he does.

"And I'll take this one fer the <Hic!> road.  I can't believe all the free drinks at our table!  It's just like back at home in the Cold <Hic!> Wood.  As soldiers we get to drink as much as we want.  Kinda softens up all the blood and gore we experience during the daily <Hic!> battles."

Before leaving the table, he grabs an armful of tankards.

"Do ya think the <Hic!> priests would like some ale?  Mebbe I can trade some for healing."


----------



## Murhid (Jan 30, 2002)

Murhid intended to pay for the room (sorry my fault for not being clearer), he will also give the barman a gold piece on top of whatever the price for the room is.

Then he shall depart to his room for the night.


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 30, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid intended to pay for the room (sorry my fault for not being clearer), he will also give the barman a gold piece on top of whatever the price for the room is.
> 
> Then he shall depart to his room for the night. *




lol !

Not "free" as in "no cost"

"free" as in "unoccupied".

All the rooms are taken by the party.  That's what I meant. You were pretty clear.


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 30, 2002)

(Okay, Ubaar and Ivellios can go to the church.  I think Ivellios did enter the church just before the party went to the inn and we switched boards.  I'd like to reuse the same description of the church (for continuity), but the old boards still aren't accessible.  CRG, could you post the description from last time if you have it ?  Also, if anybody else intends to go visit the church, now would be the time.)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 30, 2002)

*Heavy G:*
After about 15 minutes of quickly walking under the pounding rain, the group arrives in town, passing behind the Church of Chauntea and arriving at the town square.

The town square itself is bare except for a large well in its center. Around the square are a smithy, the church of Chauntea, what looks like a general store and of course your inn. A dog is crossing the square.

*Ivellios:*
"I'll be going to visit that church now. I think I'm still bleeding..."

The elf heads off towards the church of Chauntea.

*Heavy G:*
The church is a large building compared to the others in this small town. It is made of stone and is decorated simply.

There is a pair of large wooden double doors carved with scenes of nature tamed by man.

Inside, two rows of large pews lead up to a large wooden altar on a raised platform. Large statues of a woman, healthy-looking and bearing a child in one hand and a bouquet of wheat stalks in the other, flank the altar.

The atmosphere of the place is serene and dignified.

An old man is busy behind the altar, reading a large book, and a young man is sweeping the floor near the entrance.

When Ivellios enters, the young man lazily looks at him, then jumps back when he sees the bloody elf. He steps back a bit and asks, "W..w...wh..who are you ?"

He holds his broom defensively in front of him.


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 30, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> * Heavy G:
> The church is a large building compared to the others in this small town. It is made of stone and is decorated simply.
> etc...
> *




Thanks.

Same thing, except for the addition of Ubaar.

_When the companions enter, the young man lazily looks at them, then jumps back when he sees the bloody elf. He steps back a bit and asks,_ "W..w...wh..who are you ?" 

_He holds his broom defensively in front of him._


----------



## Murhid (Jan 30, 2002)

lol !!

I spose he will just spend the night with sir. drinksalot


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 30, 2002)

Ubaar waits for a bit, as the inebbriated elf's senses fail him in this introduction.

Ubaar catches the boy's attention and says, "This rampaging example of the elven race is called Ivellios!
My name is Ubaar, and we come seeking healing from your generous god Chauntea.

Is there a priest here that we may meet with to talk to?
We got hurt during our battles today against the evil people in tha Dungeon, some of which I can't heal."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 30, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar catches the boy's attention and says, "This rampaging example of the elven race is called Ivellios!*




5 gp on Ubaar.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 31, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *5 gp on Ubaar.  *











*OOC:*


 ROFL!
Hey!
I was TRYING to have Ubaar be like a bud with Ivellios - don't tell me that TOO is an insult to Ivellios?  sheesh - makes me feel like if Ubaar even mentions ivellios' Name, it could be construed as an insult.   
*laughing*







Ubaar looks around, impatiently in the massive (for this town) church.
He bellows out: "Hey- Chauntean healer!
Come out, come out, wherever you arrrrrrrre!
Miss-tress Hardwalk (sp?) said you were good with healing?"

_ Ubaar doesn't really respect the traditional institutional church environment, believing you don't have to be in a certain location for a TRUE diety to hear from a TRUE follower.
Robes and ceremony are for pompous windbags, more intent on looks of piousness than actual deeds of faith.

He probably would know shouting out in a "house of god" isn't good manners, due to his religious knowledge, but doesn't bother to stifle himself 'cause of the ale_ 







*OOC:*


 and it allows me to roleplay


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 31, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * "Is there a priest here that we may meet with to talk to?
> We got hurt during our battles today against the evil people in tha Dungeon, some of which I can't heal." *




_He points towards the back of the church.

In that direction, the old man is walking towards the duo, an angry and determined look on his face.

Broomboy takes quite a few steps back.

In a clear, loud voice, the priest says,_ "You are standing in a holy place, strangers.  You will show proper respect to the Great Mother." _His voice gets less loud as he approaches.  He quickly looks the two warriors over._ "What is your business here ?  You are not locals.  Nor worshippers of the Faith, I presume."

_Now that he gets close, you can see that he is an old balding human, yet still vigorous and healthy-looking.  He wears brown robes and a golden symbol depicting a blooming rose on a sunburst wreath of golden grain hangs from his neck._

"By the Earth Mother !  You're both drunk !" _His distaste is evident._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 31, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, you *were* acting like you were Ivellios' friend - it's just that he's taken poorly to such attempts on your part in the past.  Do anything, and he'll insult you for it - do nothing, and he'll speak of the craven nature of orcs.


----------



## Doppleganger (Jan 31, 2002)

The elf tries to focus his eyes on the blurry old bald man, "Drunk?  Why, it's just a little celebration.  We <Hic!> killed a dragon and some other <Hic!> demons or something just outside your village today and needed to <Hic!> unwind a bit."

"Besides <Hic!>, ale takes away some the pain from these gaping holes in my flesh.  If you could just <Hic!> heal me up a bit I'm sure the blood will stop dripping all over the floor."


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 31, 2002)

"Yes,yes,yes.  Demons, right.  Let me see those wounds. Follow me."

_He leads Ubaar and Ivellios to a side room that looks like an infirmary._

"Sit there." _He points at a low, sturdy table.

Taking a towel and a bottle from a shelf, he looks carefully at the elf's wounds._ "Mmmm.  These are pretty bad.  Where have you been ?" _His touch is gentle, unlike his tone of voice, as he cleans up the wounds and dresses them with bandages._

"You have been lucky to survive this one, young man.  See this wound ?  It missed your right lung by that much."  _He holds his fingers up really close together._ "And the burns..."

"Luckily, none of it is fatal.  You'll survive, young man.  A few days of bed rest will set you right up.  Just be more careful next time, mmmh ?"  _He gives Ivellios a small leather vial._ "Drink this before bed tonight. It will help you recover."

_He then turns towards Ubaar._  "What about you ?"


----------



## Taz (Feb 1, 2002)

_Back in the tavern, Taz did hide herself, when Ubaar became a little too much involved in his storytelling, so that he could not accidentily grab and strangulate her to display his eternal fight with the imp._

_After the table broke and the rampaging died down, she revealed herself again, finished her food and drink and then moved upstairs to take a hard earned nap._

_She seemed very reserved and thoughtfull at that time, obviously thinking about some distant occurances. And the wear of the day was also obvious, she seemed really tired._


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 1, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *"What is your business here ? You are not locals. Nor worshippers of the Faith, I presume."
> He then turns towards Ubaar.  "What about you ?" *



"Ah.  A true priest of Chauntea!
My name is Ubaar - What's yours?

As for *respect*, my tribe has much love for Chauntea - she is our 'grandmother', and actively woshipped by many of our females.
While she may not be strong enough for Ubaar to pray to regularly, since it is *Uthgar* that gives me strength and purpose. But that no mean I don't respect her.
It's this church that seems strange...  too many walls.

As I learned, outside of the North, even _guys _are priests of Chauntea...
Ubaar's cool with that -  it's all Good.

Ubaar have to know though - did Chauntea give you strength when you were younger?
Did you have to fight to protect tribe?

We fought today to do good and stuff.  
We fought bad stuff in Dungeon, and returned Miss-tress Hardwalk's sacred mirror!

But there's Bad stuff in Dungeon, and some of the devils poisoned me and woodsy Owl.
The ale helps it not to hurt so much, but Ubaar was wondering if you could do anything about it?
It make Ubaar move awful slow."









*OOC:*


 Lots of good info in this document: http://www.wizards.com/forgottenrealms/pdfs/North_16-23_northern_races.pdf


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 1, 2002)

*Inside the church of Chauntea...*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Ah.  A true priest of Chauntea!
> My name is Ubaar - What's yours?
> *




"I am called Kendrik, priest of the Mother in this small town."




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * As for respect, my tribe has much love for Chauntea - she is our 'grandmother', and actively woshipped by many of our females.
> While she may not be strong enough for Ubaar to pray to regularly, since it is Uthgar that gives me strength and purpose. But that no mean I don't respect her.
> It's this church that seems strange...  too many walls.*




"Well, we do things differently in these parts.  Call that 'civilization'.  Who is this Uthgar anyway ?  I never heard of such a god."





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar have to know though - did Chauntea give you strength when you were younger?
> Did you have to fight to protect tribe?
> *




"Oh, Chauntea gives me strength, although it may not be the same strength you are speaking of.  Strength of character, will, purpose... oh, yes, purpose.  The purpose of helping, nurturing others, harvesting nature without abusing it.  This community would be much worse off if it weren't for the wisdom and power of the Earth Goddess.

And _that_ is the way I fight to protect my 'tribe'."




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * We fought today to do good and stuff.
> We fought bad stuff in Dungeon, and returned Miss-tress Hardwalk's sacred mirror!
> 
> But there's Bad stuff in Dungeon, and some of the devils poisoned me and woodsy Owl.
> ...




"Yes, yes.  I heard about the strangers going to the old monastery ruins.  No doubt adventurers, in search of gold and glory." _From his expression, it's clear he doesn't approve._

"Those ruins contain evil, dangerous things.  But they have never bothered the town before. If this town gets attacked because of you, I'll..." _He looks pretty worked up.  He quickly calms down, though._

"Anyway, let me see those wounds.  I'll see what I can do." _Just like with Ivellios, he inspects the wounds carefully, very gently.  His touch is soothing, as is the amber liquid he uses to clean the wounds and the bandages used to dress them._

"This is foul ichor indeed.  Those 'devils' sure had some pretty powerful venom.  Such poison could have easily paralyzed you completely had it hit a main artery.  You were pretty lucky, young man.  Even as it stands, it would have paralyzed a lesser man.  You're very tough."

"The worst of it is passed, though.  You'll live... no doubt to plunge head-first into needless danger again.  A few days of rest.  I suggest staying in bed. Also, take this every morning." _He hands Ubaar a vial._ "It'll help you regain muscle tone faster."

"Anything else ?"









			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


That IS a good link.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 1, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Lots of good info in this document: http://www.wizards.com/forgottenrealms/pdfs/North_16-23_northern_races.pdf*




It won't open for me... something about a bad PDF file.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Inside the church of Chauntea...*



			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *"Well, we do things differently in these parts. Call that 'civilization'. Who is this Uthgar anyway ? I never heard of such a god." *



"Wha -  you never heard of Uthgar, the legendary hero of the Northern tribes who ascended to godhood based on heart, strength, and sheer indominatable will?

His might fills the great spirit of the Thunderbeast my tribe holds holy.

I guess if you haven't been to the North, you might not hear him too much.
But you see the stars that make up the Gorgon every night, don't you?
That is His doing!"

If the priest looks confused, Ubaar says, 
"You do know of The North, don't you?
There's lots of land North of the Sword Coast and west of the (unnamed Desert to be filled in later), dont'cha know?

Yeaap! A whole big world out there, and Ubaar's seeing lots of it!

And we of the Thunderbeast tribe know of  'civil'-ization.
We are leaders of the North!
We make pacts with people, come to defend others and they us.
Life works up in tha "savage North" without the need for so many 'laws' and 'regula-shunns'.
In fact, I can commune with Uthgar all the time... everywhere Ubaar travels, Uthgar is with me.

He's in HERE  *striking breast*
He doesn't need Ubaar to be in a tem-ple to hear him.
When I'm in battle..  THAT'S when he hears Ubaar -  when His Strength is needed to protect tribe, or others of favor.


> The purpose of helping, nurturing others, harvesting nature without abusing it. This community would be much worse off if it weren't for the wisdom and power of the Earth Goddess.
> 
> And that is the way I fight to protect my 'tribe'."



 "Ya, Ubaar agrees about nature -  too many people see it as something to overcome, instead of learning to be one with it. To work WITH it, instead of tryin' to figger out how they can exploit it.

And Ubaar didn't have luxury of protecting his tribe by praying in big building and talking -  Ubaar had to preach the faith by stopping beasts and bad people from killing innocent tribes-people!
Ubaar had to live what he tells others - to look within for help:
each of us has the spirit of the Thunderbeast within him, waiting to be used to protect innocents and stop evil as best we can.


> "Yes, yes. I heard about the strangers going to the old monastery ruins. No doubt adventurers, in search of gold and glory." From his expression, it's clear he doesn't approve.
> 
> "Those ruins contain evil, dangerous things. But they have never bothered the town before. If this town gets attacked because of you, I'll..." He looks pretty worked up. He quickly calms down, though.



"Well, we went down in Dungeon because we strong together.
And big powerful Archibaldy need big Opal from inside Dungeon.

It sounds like people have been getting attacked in your village beFORE we got here, Kendrick. You heard about the farmer that got his barn burnt up?
And have you talked with Misstress Hard-walk?

So if you'd like to come with us when we go back to rid the evil down there, you might be protecting your flock a bit better than keeping your head in the ground stuck all away in this walled temple.


> "This is foul ichor indeed. Those 'devils' sure had some pretty powerful venom. Such poison could have easily paralyzed you completely had it hit a main artery. You were pretty lucky, young man. Even as it stands, it would have paralyzed a lesser man. You're very tough."



"Ya, they pretty tough, but Ubaar wasn't about to let some dumb flying poison-tailed freak take ME out of service!

Thanks for the stuff -  i doubt if i can wait that long to rest, though - Ubaar'll have to suck it up and fight thru the pain.
Been there, done that!"  

Ubaar looks confused and asks the priest of Chauntea : "By the way, Kend - what's an artery?
And what's a LUNG?"









*OOC:*


 Whew! aaaaaaaaaaand, I'm spent


----------



## Murhid (Feb 3, 2002)

Murhid lies still with his feet greatly extending the edge of the bed. With a sudden movement his eyes open, he inspects the room, though not daring to move his body. 

Paranoia maybe... Murhid was never the best sleeper.

He gets up, places both of his bare feet firmly on the ground then once again examines the room. Satisfied, and now standing, he stretches his arms out forward and two cracking noises are heard. 

He picks his coat up which lay near the upper end of the bed, and checks one of the larger pockets for the bread he bought earlier. Now with the bread in hand he rips a small portion of it off and puts the rest back. Murhid then opens the door leading out of his room and places his coat back on the bed.

With only his pants and cloth belt on he enters the corridor; he tries to walk quietly so not to wake any sleepers. Standing near a window he peers out, and eats the small piece of bread. He stands looking outside for several minutes, possibly contemplating something. 

Once a little more in the mood for slumber, he takes a deep breath and heads back to his room.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 3, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *With only his pants and cloth belt on he enters the corridor; he tries to walk quietly so not to wake any sleepers. Standing near a window he peers out, and eats the small piece of bread. He stands looking outside for several minutes, possibly contemplating something.
> 
> Once a little more in the mood for slumber, he takes a deep breath and heads back to his room. *




...waking another light sleeper from her repose.  Kytess reaches down to her soft boots (still on!) and pulls her dagger.  Looking around, she finds herself alone and hears no noise; Murhid is eating silently.  Kytess feels the reassuring cold of her sword hilt and lays back down, falling asleep quickly.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 3, 2002)

_Jalon Odessa, loyal servant of Tyr, the God of Justice, enters his room and quietly prepares to retire for the evening.

Taking his ornate, well-crafted blade from it's scabbard, the warrior-priest begins to clean, whet and carefully polish it, whilst quietly chanting a hymn to his lord Tyr.  After his battle-scarred blade has been properly attended to, Jalon removes the silver scales that are the symbol of his order from around his neck, and hangs them from the head of his bed - a gesture that Tyr's guiding eye should watch over and protect his slumber.

Once his other priestly trappings have been removed from his person and placed throughout his room (the quiant nature and sparse furnishings of which seem quite reminiscant of his quarters at the monastary), Jalon removes his white surcoat, folds it neatly, and places it along with his heavy mail armour, long black leather boots and spun-wool breeches at the foot of his bed. 

After carefully cleaning his battle-wounds, and washing his face and hands, Jalon kneels by the side of his bed, and begins his nightly prayers.  Alone and naked in his candle-lit room, Jalon recalls the verses and hymns of his order that he has spoken a thousand times in the past, words that effortlessly spill forth from his lips.  Despite the ritualistic and familiar nature of each prayer, however, the words are all spoken with a sense of conviction, passion and, most importantly,  honesty.

Tyr's teachings are so much more than mere words to Jalon Odessa - they are a way-of-life, and the priest never takes his lord's favour for granted, nor allows himself to forget the importance and meaning behind each and every prayer.

After an hour of prayer (during which Jalon seeks Tyr's guidance not only for himself, but for his new-found companions and allies), and a brief bout of meditation to clear his thoughts, Jalon blows out the candle at his bedside, and almost immediately falls into a deep and tranquil slumber - a welcome respite from the rigors of adventuring life._


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Inside the church of Chauntea...*

Ubaar -

The priest seems interested by your tales of Uthgar and the North.  Btw, the unnamed desert is Anauroch.





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * "Well, we went down in Dungeon because we strong together.
> And big powerful Archibaldy need big Opal from inside Dungeon.
> 
> It sounds like people have been getting attacked in your village beFORE we got here, Kendrick. You heard about the farmer that got his barn burnt up?
> ...




"The big Opal.  I should have known.  You're not the first adventurers to go to those ruins seeking the fire opal.  And maybe not the last. For all we know, it may not even exist.

I'll take your word that those recent problems you're talking of originated from the ruins.  In any case, I'm too old to go trekking in damp places.  This is a job for youngsters. If those things start bothering the town, they'll find me waiting.  I'll keep both eyes open."



> "Ya, they pretty tough, but Ubaar wasn't about to let some dumb flying poison-tailed freak take ME out of service!
> 
> Thanks for the stuff - i doubt if i can wait that long to rest, though - Ubaar'll have to suck it up and fight thru the pain.
> Been there, done that!"




"I don't recommend going back there until you're fully healed, but you can make that decision for yourself.  Just be careful not to aggravate your condition."


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 4, 2002)

Ubaar tells Kendrick somewhat passionately about life in the Northern tribes and tries to get across how vital and physical the faith and protection provide -  "Like a suit of armor to ward off the predators of evil!"

(I'm sure Ubaar would have had to say 'adios' to Ivellios fairly early into his discussions with the priest) 

He will while away some time talking about his home and trying to spread some of Uthgar's teachings to this dedicated proest of Chauntea, and also listen to Kendrick's tales, if he so desires.

After a time, Ubaar will excuse himself, to rapidly crash in the room's bed.
Comfortable beds are ONE hallmark of civilization, at least, that are welcome to this faithful barbarian for the North...


----------



## Doppleganger (Feb 5, 2002)

Ivellios' head sways back and forth and his watches Ubaar and the priest exchange words.  The church seems to be spinning even more than the tavern was and he feels quite dizzy.  

While the other two are still talking, the drowsy elf crawls under an altar table somewhere nearby and falls sound asleep, pulling an altar cloth around him for a blanket, and propping a prayer book under his head like a pillow.


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 6, 2002)

*Homework assignment*

Yeah, that's right.

I have a facultative homework assignment, worth 100 XPs !!!1!



_It is still in the Branmarch Inn.  The fireplace holds back the autumn chill and the walls do likewise with the dampness.  The party sleeps in the soft, comfortable beds, except for Ivellios, of course, who sleeps in Chauntea's arms.

As I was saying, everything is still in the Branmarch Inn, and nothing is stirring.  Not even a mouse.  Because the innkeeper's cat ate the last one 3 days ago.  But... what's that... small pawprints, appearing as if by magic on a dusty floor corner in the main room ?  Something IS stirring.  Something unseen and wicked.  As it moves towards the staircase leading up to the guest rooms, a floorboard cracks.  A gray cat, sleeping on the fireplace mantle with the pride of a master hunter, awakens with a start and looks around, then goes back to sleep.  The creeper, continues its trek up the stairs.  On the upper floor, it paddles down the corridor, listening at the doors left and right as it goes.

Behind those doors, people are sleeping.  Some seem agitated and others calm.  Some are snoring loudly and others silent.  Some are weak and others strong.  Some are prey and others predators.

In Taz's room, the vial containing the water of Eldath is glowing softly, in a reddish hue._

Here it comes, the assignment.  There, that night, at that time, what are you dreaming of ?  I'm curious.

Of course, you don't HAVE to answer. But I'm giving XPs as bribe, as long as you put in more efforts than "I dream of beer and rabbits".

Tomorrow ( in real life), you wake up.  Promise. 

(Should've thought of that two days ago while I was away. )


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 7, 2002)

Ubaar is nestled down in the 'comfy chair' of civilization: the bed.

As he tries to work the poison thru his battered system, his mind drifts to _battle of the past, and near scrapes with death.
He knows he came close today, and thanks Uthgar (who always appears to him as a Thunderbeast-spirit, like the one he rode up in the Nothern forests.)

His mind re-plays the battle, and feels the burn of the dragon's breath singing his skin, and the anger knifing theru the pain like a razor, allowing him to act and survive still.

He remembers his friend Jaida's stories about the powerful dragons of the North, and in his dream-battle, the wyrmling dragon grows to Colossal proportions 'till Ubaar is almost a speck on the monster's back!

Ubaar's best blows from his greatsword glance off the monstrosities back, as the dragon calmly, and with utter contempt, snatches him up and into his firey maw, roasting Ubaar alive in his gullet.... _

Ubaar jolts awake.

His dreams are often violence-filled, but seldom is he overcome by them as with this dragon-dream.

This is his first encounter with a dragon, and while he outwardly will not admit how close he was to dying, he knows he was fortunate today, AND that it was a very small and young dragon.

Ubaar shakes off the memory of his flesh burning away in the dragon's breath, and grunts soundly before going back to sleep, nestled in the arms of the welcome bedding.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 7, 2002)

Kytess shifts in her sleep, briefly uncomfortable – it’s hard to finds a good position to sleep in when you’re armed!  In her mind’s eye, she sees herself on the battlefield…

The day was warm, but the sun was slipping over the horizon.  The smell of smoke was strong in the air as she looked around, looking for the enemy.  Suddenly, dozens of gray-skinned humanoids poured out of the trees.  Kytess drew her sword and stood firm with the other soldiers, taking a quick count of their numbers; the soldiers were outnumbered again, nearly two to one.  The soldiers could not retreat, Kytess reflected, for there was nowhere to run to: their town lay behind, along with their homes and families.  Her head hit the ground, the taste of blood in her mouth; she rolled out of the way of the orc’s blow and stabbed at him with her longsword, but the blow rang off the orc’s armor.  Before it could attack again, it was hit from behind by a faceless soldier; before Kytess could see who it was, the soldier was dealt a grievous blow from a spear-wielding orc.  Quickly regaining her footing, Kytess swung her blade at the orc, dropping it to the ground.
. . .
It was quiet; the battle must be over.  Kytess and the other remaining soldier dragged their dead into a pile.  There would be no time for a cairn, let along burial; the bodies were to be burned.  Suddenly Kytess heard a sound behind her; as she began to turn, she felt a sharp pain, and the world went black.
. . .
She was in a large tavern, in a roped-off ring for wrestlers and fighters.  She was grappling another soldier, larger and heavier but less agile.  Unable to force his broad shoulders to the wooden floor, she freed one of her hands, grabbed his just-over-regulation-length hair and repeatedly hit his head into the ground.  When she felt his grip grow weak, she pinned him easily.  Looking into the crowd of soldiers, gamblers, and regular patrons, Kytess felt that all of the faces were glowering at her, despite her victory.  She stood up and brushed herself off, waiting for the next challenger.  A tall, muscular pugilist stepped confidently in; Kytess closed quickly, taking a hard blow to the chest.  She grabbed him and threw him down, his height working to his disadvantage.  Before he could recover from the shock of the fall, Kytess put her arm around his neck in a solid chokehold, pressing until he passed out.  The crowd was no kinder this time.  Looking in the mirror that was suddenly in front of her, Kytess sees a child dressed in oversized armor with a ridiculously large sword strapped to her back.  She smashes the mirror with her fist, but sees more behind her with the same reflection.  Nearly blind with rage, she destroys each of the mirrors, bloodying her arms with the shards.  All the while, she hears voices laughing at her, coming from some unseen place.

In a few hours, Kytess will wake, remembering nothing of her dreams.  Her sleep was deep and dreamless, as it always is.


----------



## Murhid (Feb 7, 2002)

Murhid often has this dream and tonight is no exception:

It is a clear day.

A large tree of maybe 20 ft is seen from a distance, old and grey, with autumn leaves. A fierce breeze picks up and several leaves are swept off their branches. With that Murhid's view closes in on one of the leaves, as if he could fly. The leaf sails on the wind, almost dancing, it passes high over the surrounding landscape; more trees dieing, all a flutter with red leaves resembling blood. Still focused on the dancing leaf a large dark mass is seen to the right, a storm, maybe two miles or more away. It speeds towards Murhid as if possessed, lighting striking and rain pouring. The leaf falls to the ground, though Murhid does not follow, focused now on the storm. With the mammoth and vividly alive storm only 30 ft away and about to consume Murhid, it stops suddenly.

Everything then just dulls out into grey unconsciousness.


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 7, 2002)

Very good.

The others, you still have time to write one up if you want. 



_The group is awakened by the rooster's cry as the sun breaks the horizon.  For once, the light coming in through the windows is bright and yellow.  The rain is over, at least for now.

Downstairs, the innkeeper and his wife are busy preparing their guests' breakfast.  Bread is baking in the oven and eggs and bacon are being cooked.

The innkeeper's gray cat is sitting under a low chair, eyeing everyone in the taproom suspiciously.  It seems nervous._


----------



## Taz (Feb 7, 2002)

“Father?”

_Taz turned around. The warm and friendly voice of her "father" had called after her. She was walking away from her families home, heading into the streets of Waterdeep..._

“Mum needs my help in the kitchen?”

_She turned back and walked towards Enialis despite the fact, that the thought about doing housework did not quite please her. Her "father" was an impressive man. Almost twice her own size and touched by the almost unnatural grace of the elven race. Yet his body seemed frail in comparison to the humans that predominated in this region. Of course, Enialis was not her natural father. She doesn't know anything about him. He probably died long ago._

_Enialis spoke something, but Taz didn't understand the words. She was sure, tho, that he used that Draconic tongue, which she would have learned already, if she would be listening to his teachings more often. He fluently switched to the Elven tongue, seeing her puzzled look._

“You have much to learn yet, young lady! Now get into the kitchen and help your mother with the lunch!”

_Taz nodded and quickly headed into the house..._

“Ah, there you are!”

_Her "mother" - Lia - was obviously happy to see her at home and not roaming the streets, as she did oftentimes, forgetting everything else on the way._

“Here, take this knife and prepare the vegetables.”

_Taz stretched her arm towards the knife and it moved into her grasp, guided by an invisible hand. Lia smiled faintly._

_Half an hour later, the lunch was ready. They gathered around the table, as usual. Enialis recited a short prayer to the goddess of nature before they started. It tasted great, as always._

_Taz shakes her head vigorously. She needs focus like Enialis has always tried to teach her. Distractions... no, her family are not mere distractions, the memory of them casts a happy smile on her face. Still, she needs to focus on the matters at hand. What was that noise? Oh... Taz sighed slightly. Only the rooster's cry, telling everybody about the new morning. That smell of freshly bakened bread. Mmmhhh. Time to get up, Taz thinks to herself..._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 8, 2002)

_Jalon stands alone, in pitch darkness, the magical green flame of his torch strangely absence.  He tries to reach out for a wall or some sort of support, something to guide him through this otherworldly night, but finds nothing.

Groping blindly through the chill darkness, Jalon feels an odd sense of _deja vu_ -  the dank, humid stench of the place is eerily familiar, and yet the priest cannot place it.  Reaching instinctively for the sword hanging at his belt, Jalon is suddenly terrified by the prospect that his sheath is empty.

Alone, stranded in the darkness and weaponless, the warrior-priest presses on, hoping to find some end to this ordeal.

It is then that an unfamiliar, hauntingly beautiful woman's voice echoes through and around Jalon's head, the priest unable to pick exactly where it originates from, as though being spoken to from all directions at once.

_'Do you feel lost, priest?'_

Somehow, Jalon reaches down past his terror, and answers - 

_'A servant of Tyr is never lost.'

'A foolish answer from a fool, but nothing less than I expected.  You cannot escape this place - you will succumb to the same fate as your friends...'_

With that, somehow, materialising through the darkness, a grisly image appears before Jalon's eyes.  A trail of blood leads towards an oddly familiar double-handed sword, staind with blood and ichor.  Next to the sword lies a large body, face down, of strange shape and colour, yet again vaguely familiar - caked in blood and gore.  Startingly, Jalon recognises the hulking form as belonging to his travelling companion, Ubaar - rage builds inside the priest, which quickly turns into a sickening, gut-wrenching horror.  

Next to Ubaar, unmoving yet unmarked, pulled taught into a paroxysm of anguish, lies the face of Kytess, cold and pale.  All about lay the forms of his other comrades - the halflings Taz and Sollir, the tattoed form of Ivellios the elf... the silent monk, Murhid, lays slightly apart from the others, his neck rent and twisted at an unnatural angle 

The carnage of the scene is unnaturally horrifying, and yet Jalon cannot bring himself to look away.

_'What sorcery is this!?  Show yourself so that I may take justice upon you!

'Justice?  What do you know of justice, mortal?

'In Tyr's name, show yourself!  Do not mock me!'  _ A rage builds within Jalon, his voice rising to fever pitch.  Jalon's voice, and yet not Jalon's voice - it is as though another is speaking through the priest, another guiding his hand.  Jalon becomes utterly unrecognisable to himself.

_'`In Tyr's name` indeed...._  A shadowy form steps out of the darkness towards Jalon.  A female face, still shrouded in darkess begins to step closer.  Although unable to make out the features, Jalon can see that the face is repulsively ugly yet strangely beautiful, like no creature he has seen before.  Through unmoving lips, the woman-creature speaks again, with a slight chuckle. 

_'Tyr's name?  Your god cannot help you here...



> *The group is awakened by the rooster's cry as the sun breaks the horizon.  For once, the light coming in through the windows is bright and yellow.  The rain is over, at least for now.
> *




_ Jalon awakes with a start, to find himself shivering and covered in a cold sweat - his bedsheets soaked through.  It takes a moment for the priest to get his bearings, still chilled to the bone by a barely remembered dream.

Lying awake for some minutes before moving to the common for breakfast, Jalon tries at first to piece together the events of his nightmare, and then to block them from his memory altogether.  

~~~

The party would be returning to the ruins soon enough, and Jalon is sure of but one thing - that the witch.... sorceress, daemon... whatever she was, would pay.  She would pay dearly._


----------



## Murhid (Feb 8, 2002)

_Now awaken, Murhid stands half naked in his bedroom, next to the counter with the washbasin on top. Both hands go into the basin, and he slowly laps water over them. Hands cupped and filled with water he washes his face, and most of his upper body; several drops of water plummet to the ground and splash on the wooden floorboards. Murhid then notices that the elf hasn't returned yet, though does not worry. He grabs his coat and quickly 'swings' it on, checks that all his possessions are accompanying him and are not left in the room. After the checking, he opens the room's door, and then takes a single step out; narrowing his eyes as he adjusts to the brighter conditions. If any of the companions are present in the hallway he greets them with a nod, and then makes his way downstairs for breakfast._


----------



## Doppleganger (Feb 8, 2002)

_
Ivellios hops in the air to snatch a bright red apple from a tree.  He mistimes the jump and sails past the apple, leaping much farther up than he expected.  He floats down in a gradual arc before landing softly in the feathery green grass of the meadow.  

He turns around and tries again.  This time he jumps up even higher, bursting through the branches and leaves of the tree, soaring much higher up into the air beyond.  He spreads his arms out to his sides and glides across the sky, drifting horizontally over the treetops.

Flapping his arms a few times like a bird, he finds that he can climb up even higher.  He ascends upwards into the silvery clouds.  

Feeling adventurous, he turns and spirals downwards, spinning faster and faster as he drops.  The rolling green farmlands  zoom up quickly from below.  At the last minute he arcs his back and swoops away to the side, narrowly missing a shrub-covered hilltop.

A flock of blue and purple birds join him.  The colorful little sparrows chirp and screetch happily as they follow alongside.  Ivellios turns and smiles at them.  The birds wink back.  

Ivellios tries to say, "Hi little birds!"  But no words come out.  Instead, a fiery red ball of crackling flames billows forth from his mouth.  The sparrows are burned into blackened little clumps of twisted flesh and bones, their corpses fall down and away.

Ivellios is horrified.  He tries to turn and fly back towards the shrub-covered hill, to land somewhere and feel solid ground beneath his feet again.  

But his arms seem to have a will of their own.  They only flap harder, now guiding him right towards a small village of simple peasant folk going about their daily routines.

His arms take him in a low arc down across the village.  He tries to shout out a warning, "Take cover!"  But instead, more flames gush from his mouth, a great fireball that sears the flesh right off of the villagers and lights up the thatched roof houses into a roaring inferno.  

He drifts downward like a falling feather and lands on the ground amidst the ashes of the ruined buildings and the smoldering bodies that lie scattered across the streets.  Collapsing to his knees, he weeps. 
_

Ivellios wakes and wipes the streaming tears from his eyes, tears that do not befit a warrior of Corellion Larethion.  He pulls the small silk prayer cloth away from his body and pushes himself out from under the altar table under which he slept.  Looking around at the vaulted walls of the church, he wonders where he is.  Spotting a priest of some sort nearby, the elf approaches and speaks, "Excuse me sir, where am I?"


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 8, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *Looking around at the vaulted walls of the church, he wonders where he is.  Spotting a priest of some sort nearby, the elf approaches and speaks, "Excuse me sir, where am I?" *




_The boy stammers, _"Y...yo...you're in the church of Chauntea, mister.  The inn is th...t...that way."

_He points towards the large double doors that lead out.

On the church's roof, a sparrow is singing._


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 8, 2002)

Slowly, people begin filing in the inn's taproom.

First, Murhid, then Taz, then Jalon...

A table at the far end is occupied by a small group of tough-looking men, obviously travelers, eating breakfast.

Soon after you sit down, the innkeeper's wife exits the kitchen with a large platter bearing freshly baked bread, eggs and other things.

(Everybody heals 2 hit points and 1 point of ability damage.)

(Also, great work on the dreams .  100 Xps each.)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 8, 2002)

Kytess finally wakes, greatful for the ability to sleep in - something she is seldom able to do.  After making a quick check of her posessions, she dresses and puts on her chain shirt.  She carries the rest of her posessions down to the taproom, where she sees the two groups.

Coming over to her group's table, she sits down near Murhid and begins breakfast.


----------



## Murhid (Feb 9, 2002)

Murhid acknowledges Kytess with raised eye brows and a slight grin. He then starts eating his food; several slices of bread and some meat. While eating, he occasionally eyes the 'travelers'.

Quietly he says "so how many more days are we to rest in this hamlet?"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 9, 2002)

"Until Ubaar heals, I assume."

_Noticing Murhid looking at the other group, Kytess asks:_

"Who are those people, anyway?  Off-duty guards?"

_Kytess continues her meal._


----------



## Murhid (Feb 9, 2002)

"Maybe"

_Murhid takes a drink from his waterskin._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 9, 2002)

"Speaking of Ubaar, where is he?  And where's Ivellios - are they just sleeping in later than I am?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 9, 2002)

Ubaar stumbles in, looking even MORE uncoordinated than he did yesterday.

He holds his head in his hand and rubs it numbly, looking around for a plate of grub.

"nnnnHHHHhhh...  those devils sure pack a whallop.
Ubaar getting better... but slowly.

It's gonna take awhile for my system to work this thru, unless Uthgar give me Health, instead of Strength. *weak smile*

But Ubaar doesn't wanna wait till we go back down and take care of business!
That witch might be getting more devils to come help her out doing her Bad stuff.

Whadda you guys think?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 9, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"And where's Ivellios - are they just sleeping in later than I am?" *



Ivellios slept under the altar in the church.

Maybe he become holy-man too, eh, Jalon?
*Ubaar knocks the warrior-priest of Tyr in the arm clumsily, almost falling over this morning*


----------



## Taz (Feb 9, 2002)

_After a deep and refreshing sleep, Taz woke up after hearing the rooster's cry and the smell of freshly bakened bread lured her downwards into the taproom._

“Good morning!” _she says to her companions and to the other guests._

_Taz then walks over to the table where parts of the group have already gathered and takes a seat._

“Have you all slept well? What are the plans for the day?”

_When the waitress brings her breakfast, she happily begins to chew on the tasty bread._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 9, 2002)

_"Sleep well?  Uhh just fine I suppose, I think I'll go back to sleep now infact."  Sollir's head slumps on the table, only to come up back a minute later, "Sorry, just a bit tired..."_


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 10, 2002)

_Having finished her meal, Kytess gets up, nods to her companions, and leaves the taproom.

She goes back to her room and begins a strenuous exercise regimen; she's not about to let a little down-time go to waste!_


----------



## Murhid (Feb 10, 2002)

_Murhid as well, shall spend the better part of the day exercising, though outside; involving running and what not with a little tree climbing. If the rain should come back he will make his way to the room. If not and the sun should remain, he will stay outside till late afternoon, eating his bread and cheese for lunch._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 10, 2002)

_Kytess continues her excerices: pushups and situps inside, running, pullups, and tumbling outside.  She excercises in her armor (though she leaves her backpack, sword, and chain at the inn); it's not challenging enough without it.

Despite noon's aproach, she continues her training, stopping only long enough for a bite to eat (literally!) and for frequent water breaks (as passing out isn't conducive to excercise).

(Unless something of note happens,) Kytess continues to push herself to her limits until the sun is below the horizon.  At this point, she comes back to the taproom for her meal, fatigued frpm her hard day's work._


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 10, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *But Ubaar doesn't wanna wait till we go back down and take care of business!
> That witch might be getting more devils to come help her out doing her Bad stuff.
> 
> Whadda you guys think?" *


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 10, 2002)

Kytess didn't hear.

Charles was tired of waiting for Reaper and Heavy G to do something.


----------



## Murhid (Feb 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Soz, I was waiting CR to answer that one. Though I would think the answer would of been something along the lines of "When you want to Ubaar" Ubaar is seen as the muscle powerhouse as far as Murhid is concerned, so we go when Ubaar is ready.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 10, 2002)

_Jalon wakes at dawn, as per his routine, dons his armour and weapons and makes his way downstairs.  Finding a suitable spot outside, Jalon begins the morning with a thorough session of prayer, before several hours of combat excercises and sword drills to keep himself in fighting form.

Once he is sufficiently exhausted, the priest returns to the inn for well-deserved breakfast.

On his way back to the inn, Jalon passes Kytess as she is on her way to begin training.  He stops for a moment to speak to the young warrior._

'Ah, I'm glad to see another of my companions taking pride in their training.  Perhaps we should train together later, after I've properly rested.'

(Sorry if this post was a little out-of-place chronogloically, but it's the first post I've had a chance to make since waking up)


----------



## Taz (Feb 10, 2002)

_Addressing Ubaar:_ “We could go back, but I would have to leave Sheela outside then, she's still weak from the poison. You do not look too well also, Ubaar! Anyways, the time is pressing upon us and Archibald said, that we should hurry, at least I think he said so...”

“Havn't you been to the church? Couldn't the priest there help you?”

<OOC> How much Dex did Sheela lose? I don't seem to have noted it... </OOC>


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 10, 2002)

"Ubaar is still sick like Shee-la is sick.

But Ubaar is MUCH bigger than Sheela, and Chauntean priest named Ken-drick gave me some stuff, and I'm a bit better today than yesterday. It's not a healing spell, like Miss-tress Hardwalk said, but it's better than nothing, I'm sure. 

If any of you wanna go over there, and ask him if he got something betta, maybe offer our services and spells for a day or so, could anyone get better stuuf outta Kendrick?
Some of you may have silvery tongue, and get stuff Ubaar couldn't.  

How 'bout this, guys?
I stay resting here today, and then tomorrow, we can go back in, cause Taz is right - we gotta get this Fire Opal for Archimabaldy quick-like.
And that witch might get BIGger reinforcements if we wait too long.

By tomorrow, I'll be back to normal for most people, I hope.
I won't be as fast as I normally am, but I've fought wounded before...

Taz - you may wanna keep Sheela out of da Dungeon, for her own safety.
She's so small, and fragile, I wouldn't want her getting hurt.
I know from my friend Jaida that you have communi-cation with her, and get some powers.
Maybe you just go without them for a bit?"

Ubaar looks around to see what others say. 
After a bit, he asks, "So before we go back in to Dungeon, did we do some re-search about da stuff we saw?
Can we think about ways to see stuff that's in-visible (like that fungus-guy), if we don't have Sheela?

Can we figger out way to hurt those damned devil-things?

Did you guys get what you need to see in dark?

I don't wanna go down dere again, if we haven't figgered out how to fight if there's no light again -  
it seemed like EVERYTHING down dere could see in dark, and Ubaar's the only one of us that can, too.

That not a good thing when fighting stuff - I've seen whole hunting parties killed by things in the dark that dey couldn't see."









*OOC:*


 Taz, as i remember, Sheela had more damage than Ubaar did, and Ubaar had 6 points of Dex damage. 
I looked for the post that mentioned the exact damage, but I didn't save the thread that far -   CR? Did you have that stat?

Also, Heavy G:
Did you see the thread I asked in the rules forum about how far light goes, and if you can fight beyond 20'?
It seemed there was somewhat of a concensus that there would be SOME ability to see past 20', granting concealment bonuses to anyone fighting within 20-40' range, than almos complete concealment from 40-60'.
Past that all dark.

What do you think?
Or do you want to just keep everyone blind past 20'? That would probably be less realistic, but certainly easier to do.


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 10, 2002)

Taz - That information is lying at the end of the last thread on the old boards.  CRG should have the answer.  He saved the threads.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Also, Heavy G:
> Did you see the thread I asked in the rules forum about how far light goes, and if you can fight beyond 20'?
> It seemed there was somewhat of a concensus that there would be SOME ability to see past 20', granting concealment bonuses to anyone fighting within 20-40' range, than almos complete concealment from 40-60'.
> Past that all dark.
> ...




If it were up to me, a 20' light would enable you to see up to 20', with penalties before that.  A torch does not emit much light.  Carrying lanterns would already be much better.

Mmmh.

Or possibly, 
0-10' : Total vision
10'-20' : low penalties
20'-30' : big penalties
30'+ : total darkness
(doubled for those with low-light)

However, seeing someone 30' away sounds too good for a torch.

Anyway, I'll think about it some more.

Also, I had forgotten about the herbs (doh !).  Ubaar, you regained two points of dex loss during the night.  Assuming you used them, of course.


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 10, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Charles was tired of waiting for Reaper and Heavy G to do something.  *




Well, Heavy G didn't want to interrupt such a fine dialogue with innane chatter from the waittress .


Anyway, when the group decides on something, I'll chip in .


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 11, 2002)

While settling in for a meal, Ubaar catches a strange scent in the inn.


> _The innkeeper's gray cat is sitting under a low chair, eyeing everyone in the taproom suspiciously. It seems nervous._



He looks around, and sees the innkeeper's cat looking at him a bit more intently than he's seen most cats look at him before.

Ubaar curls back his lips into a snarl and attempts to frighten/play with the strange cat. 







*OOC:*


 Intimidate attempt


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 11, 2002)

After eating some hearty soup and keeping rested this day, Ubaar asks the seated group of travelers "Hey! Where you guys travelling from?"


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *While settling in for a meal, Ubaar catches a strange scent in the inn.
> He looks around, and sees the innkeeper's cat looking at him a bit more intently than he's seen most cats look at him before.
> 
> Ubaar curls back his lips into a snarl and attempts to frighten/play with the strange cat.
> ...




_The cat flees in the kitchen.  That is one wussy feline._



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *After eating some hearty soup and keeping rested this day, Ubaar asks the seated group of travelers "Hey! Where you guys travelling from?" *




_The guys turn around. One exclaims, in a strong voice, _"We're hunters.  We're going southeast to BrambleWood to bag ourselves some great cats.  What are you doing here ?" _They look tough, hardened._


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 12, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *The guys turn around. One exclaims, in a strong voice, "We're hunters.  We're going southeast to BrambleWood to bag ourselves some great cats.  What are you doing here ?" They look tough, hardened. *



Ubaar looks around for a moment, then realizes noone is going to respond unless he does... 
"Ubaar is here with friends!
We doing some hunting, too, down in underground, though.

Ubaar likes hunting big cats!
My tribe hunts a lot - we very used to stalking and flushing out big cats.

See this?"
Ubaar shows the displacer beast talon that he wears on his necklace at all times.
"This is a shadow-cat talon I ripped out of its tentacle as it was dying from a blow to tha head.

What cats chu guys huntin'?
Sounds like fun."


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 12, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *See this?"
> Ubaar shows the displacer beast talon that he wears on his necklace at all times.
> "This is a shadow-cat talon I ripped out of its tentacle as it was dying from a blow to tha head.
> 
> ...




_The hunters come closer to look at the talon.  They look it over.

One exclaims, _"Hey, that's from displacer beast !  Nice one !  We're hunting anything we can find that's eatable, really. Gotta put food on my children's plates, y'know.  But what we're _really_ hoping to bag ourselves is a striped tiger or maybe a shadow panther.  Did you know a shadow panther hide is worth about 1000 gold pieces in Westgate ?  A man could live pretty well on that kind of money."

_He rambles on and on...

The young serving girl comes and clears the empty plates.

The cat eyes Ubaar suspiciously from the kitchen door.

Outside, the weather is marvellous._


----------



## Taz (Feb 12, 2002)

“Oh, ok, I'll try and see what I can get out of the priest... Or at least get some of the herbs you got for Sheela as well!”

_With that, Taz gets up, moves to her room to fetch Sheela and then heads to the church._

_In the door, she turns around and says:_ “Hey look! It's great weather outside!” _Smiling, she leaves towards the church..._

_Holding Sheela, she knocks at the door and enters, if they get (or are) open._

_Assuming, that the priest doesn't show himself at first, she'll address whoever is available..._

“Well met my friend! I'd like to speak to the priest of this church, because I'm in need of some healing. Could you bring me to him, please?”

_When she is brought to the priest..._

“Well met! I'm in need of some healing. My owl, Sheela, has been poisoned. Mistress Hardwalk said, that you might be able to help out. Can you? I wouldn't mind, if the healing process would be shortened, since she really likes to fly around and right now, she can't do it very well... So, can you help her, mayhaps?”


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 13, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * Holding Sheela, she knocks at the door and enters, if they get (or are) open.
> *




They are...

The broomboy is inside.



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> * “Well met my friend! I'd like to speak to the priest of this church, because I'm in need of some healing. Could you bring me to him, please?”
> *




_The young man is polite and helpful with Taz.  He quickly brings Taz to a side room where the temple priest is waiting._



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> * “Well met! I'm in need of some healing. My owl, Sheela, has been poisoned. Mistress Hardwalk said, that you might be able to help out. Can you? I wouldn't mind, if the healing process would be shortened, since she really likes to fly around and right now, she can't do it very well... So, can you help her, mayhaps?”  *




_He looks touched...  _

"Oh, of course I will help, young lady."  _He looks at Sheela's wounds carefully.  He cleans them and binds them carefully. _ "Those wounds are healing nicely.  Fortunately, the poison isn't fatal.  You're with that big guy, Ubor, was it ?  He had the same kind of poison in him.  A few days without flying will fix her right up."  _Then, he gives Taz some herbs to use to speed up recovery.  He seems ambarassed as he hands them to you._ "Er... you understand, I could use magic granted by Chauntea to heal her immediately, but the Earth Mother grants such things sparsely and I use those gifts to help the poor people of this town, who need it much more than you and that fellow do, and the wounds will recover in a few days, and well, you understand, do you ? If I didn't have responsibilities, I'd be able to help you more, I'm afraid."





BTW, this was a prime example of contingent posting.  Very efficient.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 13, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *One exclaims, [/i]"Hey, that's from a displacer beast !  Nice one !  We're hunting anything we can find that's eatable, really. Gotta put food on my children's plates, y'know.  But what we're really hoping to bag ourselves is a striped tiger or maybe a shadow panther.  Did you know a shadow panther hide is worth about 1000 gold pieces in Westgate ?  A man could live pretty well on that kind of money."
> 
> He rambles on and on...
> The cat eyes Ubaar suspiciously from the kitchen door. *



Ubaar will swap stories of hunting, tracking, and the like with these rough folk.
He likes this group he's with, and thinks they are just the kind of people that he can accomplish great things with, but some of them are a little namby-pamby for him.
He thinks they wouldn't survive a day out in the REAL wilds!

Ubaar gets intensely upset and animated when he hears the panther-hide quote- "*A shadow-panther is worth 1,000 gold pieces?!!*
My tribe had a couple of those hides that we traded away for not a tenth of that amount!
I KNEW those traders were not to be trusted, with their slick ways and their silvery tongues!

Ahhh..   well, it's not like goods are worth the same in the wilds as they are in the middle of civil-ization - 
I'm sure in Waterdeep, a cup of wine may go for more than a greatsword, but in the wilds, that cup of juice won't keep you alive for long." 

*Ubaar chuckles deeply and gruffly, enjoying the talk of manly exploits

He  peers out longingly to the outside, and the beautiful outdoors which pull at his unfettered heart*

"I wish I could join you guys, but I'm recoverin' from a nasty run-in with a poisonous devil!
I'll just stay warm in my displacer-beast furs and wish you 'Good Hunting!

Maybe we'll see you out on the trails."


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 13, 2002)

If Ubaar notices the cat acting un-cat-like, he'll ask the others, "What's WITH that cat?
It gives Ubaar the creeps."


----------



## Taz (Feb 13, 2002)

“Yes, I'm with Ubaar and the others” _Taz smiles._ “Of course I understand. You are here to help those townspeople in the first place, right? Wait... I have an idea! What if I showed this evening, before you go to sleep. If you havn't used your magics up by then, you'll use it on Sheela, and Ubaar! How does this sound? You can spare your powers for the townspeople and still be able to help us, which in turn will help this community! You can only win, right?”


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 13, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *If Ubaar notices the cat acting un-cat-like, he'll ask the others, "What's WITH that cat?
> It gives Ubaar the creeps." *




_He does._



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“Yes, I'm with Ubaar and the others” Taz smiles. “Of course I understand. You are here to help those townspeople in the first place, right? Wait... I have an idea! What if I showed this evening, before you go to sleep. If you havn't used your magics up by then, you'll use it on Sheela, and Ubaar! How does this sound? You can spare your powers for the townspeople and still be able to help us, which in turn will help this community! You can only win, right?” *




"Mmmh.  Yes.  I rarely have magic left over in the evening, but if I have any, you're welcome to it. I'd be happy to help you and your friend. But please tell that elf not to sleep under the lady's altar, please ?  We let him do so last night because he looked so miserable, but it's not ... appropriate."



(Don't let it be said that charisma doesn't matter. )


----------



## Taz (Feb 13, 2002)

“Thank you - I knew that you were an understanding man. If I can ask this one thing of you, use your lady's magic sparingly today, unless - of course - it is truely needed by someone else! I'll tell Ivellios, that he should honor your lady's traditions better. I'm sorry for his misbehaviour, he's not at home in dwellings like this, but I can assure you, he didn't misuse your altar on purpose. He's actually a very kind and friendly soul under his rough shell. I'll see you this evening! Time is of the essence! Thanks again for your kind help!”

_With that, Taz bows to the priest and then leaves. If there is some bowl for offerings or something similar, Taz will drop 5 gold pieces on her way out, making sure, that the priest can see her doing so, but not too overly obvious._


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 13, 2002)

"May you walk in Chauntea's meadows, my child."



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *If there is some bowl for offerings or something similar *




There is.


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 14, 2002)

Feel free to interrupt me anytime.



_Eventually, night falls.

With all the clerics in the party, everyone can easily get healed.

When Taz goes to see the priest in church, he tells her he managed to save up enough of his Lady's favor for one restoration spell.

He casts it on *either* Sheela or Ubaar, restoring 4 points of dexterity damage._

I assume you'll all be going to bed then.

The night passes without incident, except once Taz is awoken by a strange orange glow from the waters of Eldath that soon fades.

Next morning, the weather is still as beautiful.  Breakfast is once again excellent.

Clerics, I need to know what spells you prepare.  If Sollir doesn't speak up soon, we'll assume he's missing and may or may not rejoin the party later.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 15, 2002)

_Sollir awakes in the morning his usual perky, and slightly annoying self._

"Well are we going to get going soon?  I think all this resting around and ale is getting my reflexes rusty!"

(I'll memorize 1 Bless spell, 1 Magic Weapon, 1 Change Self, and for 0 level spells, 2 detect magics and 1 light)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 15, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Well are we going to get going soon?  I think all this resting around and ale is getting my reflexes rusty!"*




"Today, I hope.  As it stands now, I assume the wizardess has either set up near-inpenatrable defenses, or fled.  Hopefully, the tactical advantage of surprise will be on our side," _says Kytess, with a sidelong glance at Ivellios._


----------



## Murhid (Feb 15, 2002)

_Murhid again, eats some bread and meat, and asks if he can get his waterskin refilled._


"Yes, surprise is useful. Though let us not be.... consumed by the.. chaos, again." 
[Murhid stumbles in his sentence, not knowing the correct terminology]

_Murhid then grabs his own head with both hands and flexes his neck._


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 15, 2002)

Before Ubaar went to bed, he would have approached Kytess and Jalon and asked if they wanted to be protected by Uthgar's strength, which will protect them from fire (he prepared 3 Endure Elements spells his rest day).

He will cast 2 of them on party members before going to sleep.

He wakes, takes the prescribed treatment for the poison, eats breakfast, then prays to Uthgar for strength this dangerous day:
_(1st level: Shockwave Strike, Magic Weapon, and Shield of Faith
0th level: Create Water, Detect Magic, and Virtue)_

At the breakfast table:  "So when we going back in?
I'm feelin more spry today - I'm almost back to normal speedy-Ubaar form!"


----------



## Taz (Feb 15, 2002)

_Since Ubaar said earlier, that he will be alright with the herbs and we did one extra day of resting, Taz will ask the priest to use the magic on Sheela, of course, since she's useless without her maneuverability. Might be quite helpful to have a flyer around, you never know. Of course, this time Taz will be more careful, since there's still at least one imp around!_


----------



## Taz (Feb 15, 2002)

_If there is still poison left in Sheela's system, Taz'll also use the herbs on her, as the priest told her. This would tally up to +7 Dex total, which should be enough to bring her back to full health._

“I'm ready, Sheela is also back to her usual agility again, thanks to the priest's help and the days rest.”

“We should move carefully. The fact, that we need light, will surely alarm the creatures of our presence. Ubaar could be scouting in the dark, but since they could have laid traps, this might be somewhat dangerous!”


----------



## Taz (Feb 15, 2002)

“Oh, and I almost forgot. This night an orange glow from this vial, Mistress Hardwalk gave me, woke me. I'd like to ask her about it, maybe she can tell me what it means!?”

“After breakfast, I'll go to her shrine. You can meet me there, when you are finished, or come right with me, if you already are, ok?”

_After the breakfast, Taz will then head (fully equipped) towards the shrine, and tell Mistress Hardwalk (if present) about the strange orange glow. She'll ask her, what this might mean... Taz will also try her own spellcraft (+4) to possibly understand the vial's power better._


----------



## Murhid (Feb 15, 2002)

_Murhid (also fully equipped) goes right away with Taz to the shrine._


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 15, 2002)

Ubaar looks around at breakfast for that freaky cat.

He'll point out the cat's strangeness to the others agaon if he sees it.

He'll join Taz on the outing, and chime in any info he has that comes up.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 15, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid (also fully equipped) goes right away with Taz to the shrine. *




_Kytess follows Murhid after packing her few possessions.

To Murhid:_

"I'll need to talk to the group before we go back in about their consumption by chaos." _she says wryly._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 15, 2002)

"Nothing wrong with chaos!"  _Sollir perks up_, "Chaos is the thing that rules over everything, always although its not seen eas...

*pauses and see that everyone is either ignoring him or giving him strange looks*

"Um nevermind..."  _Sollir tags along in the middle of the group, along with his big backpack full of stuff._


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 15, 2002)

"Orange glow ?  I have no idea what to tell you.  It never did that when I had it.  The man who gave it to me never explained how it worked exactly.  All I know is that it creates light."

_The little priestess wasn't hard to locate.  She was tending to some flowers in her grove when you arrived.  She looks genuinely puzzled by the accounts of orange light._


----------



## Taz (Feb 15, 2002)

“Well, it did create light...”

_Taz will try, if the vial will automatically glow, if put into the dark - like into her backpack or covered with a blanket._

“Maybe it simply glows, when it is dark...”


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 15, 2002)

'Before we head back to that place, we need to discuss our tactics - the discipline during that last battle was disgraceful.'

_Jalon's authoritarian voice cuts through the otherwise jovial conversation.  Automatically assuming that the others will listen to him without interuption, the priest begins his lecture._

'Firstly, I need you all to stay together, and remember to work as a team -'

_Jalon casts a quick glance towards Ubaar._

'- noone run off on their own, as we have no idea what could be lurking in that darkness.  Kytess, Ivellios and Ubaar are all trained warriors, and I expect you should be accustomed to staying in formation and cooperating with others.'  

'And if anyone recieves an command during a battle, react immediately - it may be a matter of life and death.  Remember that your fellows lives may be in your hands.'

_Jalon continues unabashed, obviously assuming that he'll be the one to give, rather than to recieve such commands._

'Sollir, Ubaar - if we encounter any more of those infernal imps, pray for your gods' blessings, and channel your faith into your weapons.  You may have noticed my longsword had little trouble with them, or with the dragon.'

'Speaking of which, although we finally managed to deal with that beast, I fear our main foe within the ruins -'

_The usually stoic warrior-priest shudders involuntarily at his horrific dream_

'- that sorceress - is still at large.  Perhaps someone more knowledgeable in matters of the arcane could provide more insight into who, or what, she is, and the abilities she may possess?'


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 16, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon casts a quick glance towards Ubaar.
> 
> '- noone run off on their own, as we have no idea what could be lurking in that darkness.  Kytess, Ivellios and Ubaar are all trained warriors, and I expect you should be accustomed to staying in formation and cooperating with others.'  *



Waiting till an opening in the conversation, Ubaar says to Jalon - "Ubaar usually moves off away from those that carry lights, cause that kind of announces where we are.
But Ubaar stay next to you guys this time, since I don't think it matters, since it seems everything down there could see in the dark, they'll see me coming, too, light or no.  

*Ubaar shrugs his shoulders*

In response to the trained soldier comment, Ubaar says, "What... you think you're in the army now, Jalon?
Formations are for either gentlemanly battles or for slow-forming groups.

This is down-and-dirty guerilla warfare down in that dungeon!
Strike fast, Strike hard!"


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 16, 2002)

To Taz -  "Taz, can you speak to those lizardpeople?
WHAT were you doing last time with them?

Can anyone communicate with them?
Did they control that dragon?

If we see the witch again, I say we grab her and crush her -  make sure she don't get away again - those stingers of hers HURT, eh, guys?"


----------



## Murhid (Feb 16, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"What... you think you're in the army now, Jalon? *




"Maybe he is not, but he is also not a farmer with a pitchfork ! 

Maybe this monkey warfare works well when there is cover like trees and what not, however like you said, we are in a dungeon, my companion, and last time you tried that I do not think it worked well. "



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *If we see the witch again, I say we grab her and crush her - make sure she don't get away again*




"Yes, one-self shall try harder in catching that demonic witch."
_Murhid lays his hand on the slightly darker area of skin near his stomach where the purple bolt hit._


----------



## Taz (Feb 16, 2002)

“No, I cannot speak with them, but I tried to motion them, that we do not want to fight with them, since they didn't seem to be hostile and there was that dragon, yaknow. I figure this will be different next time we meet them.”


----------



## Murhid (Feb 16, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *I figure this will be different next time we meet them .*




"Did not someone... sort of kill them ?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 16, 2002)

"Naa.... I clocked the female one but good, but Ivellios didn't finish her off.  
I guess those elf eyes were too weak to be used in the dark of a dungeon.
What, Ivellios - do those eyes only work with the sky above you, surrounded by precious trees?  

Maybe we should hire a bard to come with us and inspire your fighting by doing a foofy mime performance."


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 16, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Well, it did create light...”
> 
> Taz will try, if the vial will automatically glow, if put into the dark - like into her backpack or covered with a blanket.
> 
> “Maybe it simply glows, when it is dark...” *




Nope.  It doesn't glow when put in a backpack or covered with a blanket.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 16, 2002)

_During Jalons speech, Sollir gives a light yawn,_

"I guess I can agree to what Jalon drones on about, but I have something to add to that.  Maybe we can travel spread out a bit more?  Its not fun with us all being caught in that sticky slimy stuff and being burned to a crisp again, perhaps split up into 2 or 3 small groups but still stand close to each other?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 17, 2002)

> "I guess I can agree to what Jalon drones on about, but I have something to add to that. Maybe we can travel spread out a bit more? Its not fun with us all being caught in that sticky slimy stuff and being burned to a crisp again, perhaps split up into 2 or 3 small groups but still stand close to each other?"




'A very good suggestion, Sollir.  That witch undoubtedly has powerful magic, so it would make sense not to give her too many targets at once.'

_Jalon continues to 'drone on' about all things strategic, assumedly boring Sollir witless._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 17, 2002)

_Sollir awakes from a light trance, and then mumbles something like:_ "Perhaps he should try that daze spell of his to knock out the witch next time, it sure worked on me..."


----------



## Taz (Feb 17, 2002)

“Funny light, maybe I'll find out what it means eventually...”


----------



## Murhid (Feb 18, 2002)

_Murhid looks from side to side wondering why the group is just standing still..._

*cough "Ka 'hem" cough*

"Well then it is settled, Split up into two groups, group one; Ubaar, Sollir, Taz, Jalon. Group two; Kytess, Ivellios, and myself. 
The groups are for drastic situations, for example if we see the witch, split and then group two flanks, while group one rushes. We shall stick together for the most part though. 

Ubaar scout 15 to 30 ft in front of everyone and just motion to us if you hear anything and so on. Do not run after just anything you see. You are a great warrior, yes, though you may need our help. 

Kill the witch.
Kill the imp devil bat... things.
Get the opal.
Finish the job.

Anyone not like that ?!?!


Goodbye Mistress Hardwalk."

_Murhid walks out to the trail and towards the monastary._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 18, 2002)

-Doublepostungood


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 18, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"Well then it is settled, Split up into two groups, group one; Ubaar, Sollir, Taz, Jalon. Group two; Kytess, Ivellios, and myself.
> *




_Jalon turns to Murhid as he's walkng towards the ruins._

'That's all very well, monk, assuming yourself, Ivellois and Kytess have some way to see down in that pitch blackness.  Might I suggest that I join you three - my light is always at the ready, and you might require some healing.'

_With that, Jalon follows the monk towards the ruins - obviously eager to bring the witch to justice._


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 18, 2002)

"So Ubaar left with watching tha little ones?"

_Ubaar looks down, pats their head and says, _"I'll watch over you best I can, but if things get ugly, I'm not sure I can protect both of you down there if Ubaar gets outnumbered.
Yer gonna have to learn to defend yourselves if yer gonna be in this line of work..." 


			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Kill the witch.*



Ubaar picks up the solgan and runs with it.
"_Kill the witch._

Kill the witch.

*Kill the witch!*

*Ubaar rhythmically punctuates the chant.
He pounds Ivellios' shoulders with his fists to pump him up. (like football players before a game)*

Kill the Witch! 

KILL THE WITCH!!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 18, 2002)

_Sollir gives Ubaar a strange look,_ "Oh, am I glad I'm not the witch right now..." _Sollir turns back to Ubaar,_ "Uh yeah, kill the witch, burn her for all I care."


----------



## Murhid (Feb 18, 2002)

"Very well Jalon.

Maybe Kytess should help you Ubaar ?" _Murhid looks towards Kytess._










*OOC:*


I would think we're all walking towards the ruins now


----------



## Taz (Feb 18, 2002)

_While Murhid speaks an ungodly amount of words, Taz doesn't seem to listen to him, still chatting with Mistress Hardwalk... Of course, it rarely is what it seems..._



			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Well then it is settled, Split up into two groups, group one; Ubaar, Sollir, Taz, Jalon. Group two; Kytess, Ivellios, and myself.
> The groups are for drastic situations, for example if we see the witch, split and then group two flanks, while group one rushes. We shall stick together for the most part though.
> 
> Anyone not like that ?!?!*




“Errr... Ahem!?”

“Did I get this right? Jalon, Ubaar, Sollir and myself shall _rush_ the enemy, while Kytess, Ivellios and Murhid flank them!? I don't want to question your tactical finesse, but well... this doesn't seem like a well thought out plan, really!” _Taz blinks._

“How about this... Jalon, Ubaar and Ivellios rush, while Kytess, Murhid, Sollir and myself either flank or provide missile or spell support!? Tasks should be assigned to people best suited to them!”


----------



## Murhid (Feb 18, 2002)

"Taz I know I'm no strategist, I was merely showing an example when the groups may be useful." _Murhid smirks_

"Yes I like your plan Taz! Great thinking story teller, we shall do as you say" _Murhid nods slightly,  *this tactics stuff is great* he says to himself._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 18, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“How about this... Jalon, Ubaar and Ivellios rush, while Kytess, Murhid, Sollir and myself either flank or provide missile or spell support!? Tasks should be assigned to people best suited to them!” *




_Jalon nods in agreement to Taz's tactical advice._

'A wise strategy, m'lady, and one we should do our best to follow.  The first problem still lies before us, however - we must find this witch before we can bring her to justice.'

_The priest of Tyr quickens his pace towards the ruins._

'And we shant find her loitering about here...'


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 19, 2002)

*Later, on the trail...*

_On the way to the ruins...

The party is travelling along, making good time and admiring the scenery and the weather.

Then, as you approach the ruins and get higher up the hills, the forest gets older and harsher.  The Giant's Run Mountains rise high in the sky to your right.

When you arrive at the ruins, everything is as you left it.  On the top of a small round hill, huge blocks of stone lie here and there, indicative of a once large and solid monastery that is now destroyed.  The forest stops at the hill's foot, leaving it clear, yet overrun with small plants underfoot.

Then, a large, coal-black wolf, with red eyes and an ugly grin on its face, steps from behind a large stone.  It's front paws are red, as if stained by blood. It starts running towards the group.
_


What do you do ?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 19, 2002)

_Kytess tries to push herself to the front of the group to attack it when it gets close..._

(Move to the front, readying an attack if I have enough time.  AoO time!)


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2002)

_Taz is busy fixing the vial to her potion belt in a way that it is kept safe from harm as much as possible..._

“Ah, well... strategy is a big word... I just think, that everyone should do, what he or she can do the best... sounds like a clever plan to me!” 

_Taz says good bye to Mistress Hardwalk before the party leaves..._

_Later in front of the monastery ruins..._

“Uh, do you see that big wolf over there? It surely doesn't look too friendly! Hope it didn't bring some friends...”

_Taz gets ready, but will spare her powers for the witch and her followers. She draws a dagger and readies an attack, in case the wolf comes too close to her, looking around nervously, since she's expecting more wolves (they usually hunt in packs, right?)._


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 19, 2002)

Ubaar falls in with the others in the march back to the underground.

He truly admires the natural beauty of the land, taking in the mountain range, the forests....  breathing in the air, getting a feel for what wild spirit there is that inhabits these lands.

As he sees the wolf with the peculiar grin, Ubaar looks closely to see what resemblance, or distinctiveness, this beast has from a normal wolf, the type he's hunted many times before.

"Umm...  Ubaar not see too many wolves with red eyes, guys..."

He sniffs deeply on the wind to catch any scents that may tell him information his other senses can't.









*OOC:*


 Wilderness Lore check? To see if there's any peculiarness to this scene? Should there be more wolves than this? 







He unsheathes his greatsword and gets into a battle-stance readied behind Kytess to move in front and slice the wolf if it gets past her whirling chain.


----------



## Murhid (Feb 19, 2002)

_Murhid moves a little to the right (5ft), just behind Kytess's line of chain. _

"Maybe that witch summoned this foul creature !" _Murhid's gaze goes to the forest quickly, then back to the wolf._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 19, 2002)

_Jalon draws his longsword, and moves to stand near Ubaar Kytess and Murhid.  Adopting his battle stance and a two-handed grip on his weapon, Jalon awaits the wolf's attack._

'It would seem battle is joined...'

[OOC:  Readied action to attack if it comes close enough.]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 19, 2002)

(Sollir moves 15 ft. over to the left, drawing his crossbow, readying an action to fire two normal arrows at the wolf.)


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 20, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *(Sollir moves 15 ft. over to the left, drawing his crossbow, readying an action to fire two normal arrows at the wolf.) *




_Sollir moves aside a bit and draws his bow and an arrow in one smooth motion._




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid moves a little to the right (5ft), just behind Kytess's line of chain.
> 
> "Maybe that witch summoned this foul creature !" Murhid's gaze goes to the forest quickly, then back to the wolf. *







			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess tries to push herself to the front of the group to attack it when it gets close...
> 
> (Move to the front, readying an attack if I have enough time.  AoO time!) *




_She gets ready…_




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> * “Uh, do you see that big wolf over there? It surely doesn't look too friendly! Hope it didn't bring some friends...”
> 
> Taz gets ready, but will spare her powers for the witch and her followers. She draws a dagger and readies an attack, in case the wolf comes too close to her, looking around nervously, since she's expecting more wolves (they usually hunt in packs, right?). *




Right.



Ivellios draws his bow.





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * "Umm...  Ubaar not see too many wolves with red eyes, guys..."
> 
> He sniffs deeply on the wind to catch any scents that may tell him information his other senses can't.
> 
> ...




This wolf isn’t like any wolf Ubaar has seen before, that’s for sure.  It looks positively unnatural.




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon draws his longsword, and moves to stand near Ubaar Kytess and Murhid.  Adopting his battle stance and a two-handed grip on his weapon, Jalon awaits the wolf's attack.
> 
> 'It would seem battle is joined...'*




_As everyone gets ready for an attack by the wolf, Sollir cries out from your left.

A big rat, as large as a human arm, with fangs and little horns, has jumps out from behind a stone right at him.  The nimble halfling easily avoids the attack, however.  The big rat lands right beside him.

At the same time, the wolf approaches the party running.  It slows down as it nears Kytess and Ubaar and eyes their weapons wearily.  Then it stops, about 30’ away, and looks at the party.  It seems to reach a decision when it sees Taz behind the front line warriors and starts moving again, circling to your right.


At that moment, a blast of snow explodes amongst the party, showering everyone except Sollir in freezing frost.  Murhid reacts like lightning, jumping out of the way and totally avoiding the blast.  Kytess, Ubaar and Jalon do likewise and avoid the worst of the blast.  Taz and Ivellios, however, react slowly and are caught full-on by the frost._ (That’s 10 points of cold damage, 5 for those who made the save)

_Murhid, Kytess and Jalon immediately spot a robed form, a woman with demonic features, appear floating in the air, about 50’ in front of the party and 30’ in the air._

(The others will see her at the end of their next action or after the first time someone acts against her.)


Party Status

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/15)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (15/15)  
(T) Taz : Hp (3/13),  
      Sheela : Hp (6/6),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (13/23)   
(U) Ubaar : Hp (16/21), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (15/20)   
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (12/17)  

(Who are the two other party members you cast endure fire on yesterday, Ubaar ?)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 20, 2002)

_Kytess moves to position herself between the wolf and the party, hoping to protect the smaller members._

She considers for a moment using her powerful bow, but decides to leave that up to Ivellios.

(Ready: attack any foe that get within 10 feet)


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 21, 2002)

Ubaar will wait until either he has something get within range to attack him, OR he realises there's a flying witch nearby. (can't believe both he wouldn't realize she's there AND noone would tell him!)

So if anyone attacks the witch this round, or even motions towards her, he'll sheathe his greatsword and pull out his longbow and do some huntin'!  

"Hey, witchie-poo!
I got somethin' for ya!"

He'll try to move far enough away from the others to avoid another cold blast.
He'll try to keep Kytess between he and the wolf and not stray too close to the rat while preparing his strung-to-strength bow.









*OOC:*


 He's got a MW Mighty Composite Longbow that he loves hunting with.
Ubaar cast Endure Elements: Fire on Kytess and Jalon yesterday.
Ironically, I wanted to cast Endure Elements: Cold and Electricity on Ubaar, but wasn't sure they'd stack, so I figured i'd spread the fire wealth.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 21, 2002)

Sollir will take a 5ft. step back (away from the group as well) and fire 2 normal arrows at the rat.


----------



## Taz (Feb 21, 2002)

“Ouch! What was that?”

_Does Taz happen to know about the spell with spellcraft?_

_Taz will move next to Sollir and ready an attack against the rat._


----------



## Murhid (Feb 21, 2002)

_Murhid attempts to run the 50 or so feet so as to be directly under the witch (though without nearing the wolf), while running he'll pull out three masterwork shuriken from beneath his bracer._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 22, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz will move next to Sollir and ready an attack against the rat. *




_Jalon follows the halfling to her new location, before uttering a quick prayer to Tyr and laying his hand upon her shoulder.

Jalon then adopts defensive stance near Sollir and Taz, ready to defend the halflings from any future attacks_

*OOC: Jalon foregoes a memorised Bless to cast Cure Light Wounds on Taz.  I may not get a chance to post before the next round of combat, so if not Jalon will attack the rat-thing if it's within reach, or move to atack it if not - preferrably interposing himself between the monster and the halflings.*


----------



## Taz (Feb 22, 2002)

“Thanks, Jalon!”


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 22, 2002)

*Hillside ambush, round 2*



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir will take a 5ft. step back (away from the group as well) and fire 2 normal arrows at the rat. *




_Sollir backs away from the rat and shoots an arrow at the large rat, quickly followed by another.  The first one strikes it directly in the side, while it turns to attack once again.  The second arrow strikes empty air, though, and smashes on the large rock the rat was hiding behind._





			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid attempts to run the 50 or so feet so as to be directly under the witch (though without nearing the wolf), while running he'll pull out three masterwork shuriken from beneath his bracer. *




_The witch watches him running towards her.  Her eyes, full of fury, promise pain to the nimble monk._





			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess moves to position herself between the wolf and the party, hoping to protect the smaller members.
> 
> She considers for a moment using her powerful bow, but decides to leave that up to Ivellios.
> 
> (Ready: attack any foe that get within 10 feet) *




_While the wolf continues circling the party and trying to get at Taz, Kytess follows his movements carefully and quickly.  She manages to cover the small halfling quite well._





			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“Ouch! What was that?”
> 
> Does Taz happen to know about the spell with spellcraft?
> 
> Taz will move next to Sollir and ready an attack against the rat. *




Some kind of ice spell, most probably.  (rolled a 6 on the spellcraft roll)




_Ivellios shoots at the witch with his powerful bow.  The arrow is accurate, but bounces on the witches skin like a pebble._




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * "Hey, witchie-poo!
> I got somethin' for ya!"
> 
> He'll try to move far enough away from the others to avoid another cold blast.
> ...











*OOC:*




After having seen Ivellios shoot at the witch and Murhid run at her, Ubaar is now aware of his arch-enemy.  

Since everybody but Ivellios moved, no need to move far away.

_Ubaar moves slightly to the right while exchanging his greatsword for a massive bow._





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ironically, I wanted to cast Endure Elements: Cold and Electricity on Ubaar, but wasn't sure they'd stack, so I figured i'd spread the fire wealth.  *











			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

>




(For future reference, yes, they’d stack.)




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon follows the halfling to her new location, before uttering a quick prayer to Tyr and laying his hand upon her shoulder.
> 
> Jalon then adopts defensive stance near Sollir and Taz, ready to defend the halflings from any future attacks
> 
> OOC: Jalon foregoes a memorised Bless to cast Cure Light Wounds on Taz.  I may not get a chance to post before the next round of combat, so if not Jalon will attack the rat-thing if it's within reach, or move to attack it if not - preferrably interposing himself between the monster and the halflings. *




_Jalon’s touch spreads a feeling of warmth and comfort in Taz, heating her freeze burns completely away._



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“Thanks, Jalon!” *




_Then, the rat launches itself at Sollir again.  But Taz is ready.  She thrusts her dagger at the rat, but it hits only fur and the monstrous rodent bites at the small archer.  It hits only Sollir’s shirt, however, and ends up at the halfling’s feet.

The wolf completes it’s circling and, thinking it sees an opportunity, charges at Taz.  But Kytess is ready for it, as it failed to access that she has more reach than she looks.  Her chain lashes once, twice, both times scoring deep wounds in the wolf’s flanks.  Even grievously wounded, it continues on and jumps at the halfling sorceress (take THAT SkR !).  The evil wolf manages to bite her, but she twists and avoids the worse, getting only a small scratch (that still hurts as hell, though) in the process.

The demonic sorceress draws her wand and points it at the monk.  Two purplish projectiles fly forth and hit the monk with great force.

Then, a small demon appears near Murhid as it stabs him on the back with its small stinger.  The stinger doesn’t penetrate deeply, but the monk can feel a numbness spreading from the wound._



To recap, Ivellios is still where the party got ambushed.  Ubaar is about 15’ to his right.  Both have large bows drawn and intend to shoot the fiendish sorceress hanging 30 feet up in mid-air about 50’ away.  Murhid is under her and intended to distract her with his shuriken when he got stabbed by the imp than is now right behind him.

To the left, about 20’ away from Ivellios, the two halflings are facing a large rat.  Behind Taz is Jalon and to her left is a large black-as-night wolf with an evil look.  Kytess is closing on the wolf’s flank.


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/15)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (6/15) _ Poisoned ?_
(T) Taz : Hp (11/13),  
      Sheela : Hp (6/6),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (13/23)   
(U) Ubaar : Hp (16/21), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (15/20) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (12/17) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 22, 2002)

Kytess moves to flank the wolf - if she can't protect Taz from the wolf, she'll kill it.  If this requires tumble checks/AoO, so be it.  

(She closes to 5 feet to the wolf to prevent a retreat and attacks the wolf once more - Power Attack for 1.)


----------



## Taz (Feb 23, 2002)

“Eat this!”

_Taz waits, until Kytess comes closer, then immediately moves to flank the wolf - if necessary - and stabs at him with her dagger, hopefully striking at a vulnerable body part._

<OOC> That's one weird wolfpack...  Very cool battle scenery! Good job, Heavy G! </OOC>


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 23, 2002)

Sollir takes a 5 ft. step back and fires with his crossb...*MW Might Composite Shortbow +2* and *2 MW arrows* at the flying witch.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 23, 2002)

*OOC:*


 It's really hard to picture where stuff is for me without a map, but I'll assume there's no  particularly good spot to move to and fire an arrow. 
He'll be looking to either get close enough to jump or grab the sorceress out of the air or line something up for an Overrun attack.

Any way he could throw someone up to grapple at the sorceress?
Does Ubaar recognize her as the witch we battled before? 






Ubaar sniffs on the air to confirm what his eyes tell him - that that IS the witch somehow flying in the air, not a trick of the light.

He'll move closer, pulling back the incredibly tight string on his 'dinosaur-hunting bow' and will let fly with careful aim at the witch with one of his good arrows.









*OOC:*


 +4 to hit with the DEX penalty and with MW arrow


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 23, 2002)

*Hilltop ambush, round three*



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir takes a 5 ft. step back and fires with his crossb...MW Might Composite Shortbow +2 and 2 MW arrows at the flying witch. *




_Fast as lightning, Sollir steps back, spins around and fires two perfect shots at the flying witch.  Both shots hit and both bounce off like Ivellios’ last shot.

At the same time, Murhid is in deep trouble.  Hit by the sorceress’ magic missiles, and stabbed by the imp, the monk decides to back away.  Seems like his plan to draw the witch’s attention worked.

He hustles back and away from the imp, jumping over and then taking cover behind a large stone.  He also managed to recover a potion bottle from his belt in that time._




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess moves to flank the wolf - if she can't protect Taz from the wolf, she'll kill it.  If this requires tumble checks/AoO, so be it.
> 
> (She closes to 5 feet to the wolf to prevent a retreat and attacks the wolf once more - Power Attack for 1.) *




_Kytess circles a bit and moves in right behind the wolf.  Then, she attacks.  However, she puts a bit more strength in her blow than was necessary, and misses the wolf by an inch._ (You literally missed by one.  Too bad.)



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“Eat this!”
> 
> Taz waits, until Kytess comes closer, then immediately moves to flank the wolf - if necessary - and stabs at him with her dagger, hopefully striking at a vulnerable body part.
> 
> <OOC> That's one weird wolfpack...  Very cool battle scenery! Good job, Heavy G! </OOC> *




_The wolf is not as distracted by Kytess’ presence as it could be.  As Taz lunges with her dagger, a stone underfoot shifts, which makes her loose her balance.  She recovers but the wolf easily sidesteps and gets ready to attack her once more.

Ivellios lets loose another arrow.  Another hit.  This time, the arrow penetrates, but barely, before plummeting down to the debris-strewn earth.
_




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * He'll move closer, pulling back the incredibly tight string on his 'dinosaur-hunting bow' and will let fly with careful aim at the witch with one of his good arrows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Ubaar’s large arrow goes wide and misses the sorceress.

Then, Jalon gets between the big rat and the halflings.  Holding his sword in both hands, he swings.  The rat is slow to move and the priest cuts it in two.  Immediately after the blow, the rat's body disappears.

Meanwhile, the witch curses at losing sight of the monk.  She turns her sight once more to the battle.  She points her wand at Ivellios and the elf receives a pair of those (unoriginal) purple missiles.  He’s battered from the impact and weak, but still in fighting condition.

While the imp turns invisible, the wolf lunges at Taz.  It misses by a mile._

[Edit]
Oops.  Forgot about the wrapup.  Here's the standings :

Ivellios is still in a central position, badly wounded and eyeing a large stone block for cover.

Ubaar is to his right, bow drawn.

To Iv's left, a wolf is flanked by Kytess and Taz.  Right besides Taz, Jalon just finished the dire rat.  And Sollir is to their backs, shooting at the witch.

Murhid is 35' in front of Ivellios, hunkedred down behind a large chipped stone block.

[/edit]



And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/15)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (6/15) _ Poisoned ?_
(T) Taz : Hp (11/13),  
      Sheela : Hp (6/6),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (4/23)   
(U) Ubaar : Hp (16/21), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (15/20) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (12/17) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 23, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




Of course, it depends on what you mean by good spot.  Are you talking about cover, range, some other thing ?

Within reason, you can use your imagination.  It's some large ruins, if you want cover, there's plenty of it.  You're already close range.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * He'll be looking to either get close enough to jump or grab the sorceress out of the air or line something up for an Overrun attack.
> *




Well, she is 30' in the air.  The highest standing stone wall is maybe 10' tall and not necessarily near her, so it would take some magic to jump that high.

By overrun, I assume you mean against an earthbound opponent ?  Overrunning the wolf or rat would have been hard since they're pretty much surrounded by party members.  Anyway, if you want to look for overrunning opportunities, or look for cover, or whatnot, just say it in your post like you did just now and I'll determine if there's an opportunity or not.

Mainly, what I'm saying is, and this goes for everyone, use your imagination.  As long as it's possible that there is something you want on the battlefield (loose rocks for throwing, large stones for cover, small trees, old planks, whatever), just invent it in your post.  Just don't abuse it by adding improbable things to the scenery.  Abuse makes me mad.  You won't like me when I'm mad. 




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Any way he could throw someone up to grapple at the sorceress?
> *




Someone ?  30' in the air ?  I don't think so.  Anybody has rules for this ?




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Does Ubaar recognize her as the witch we battled before? *




Oh, definitely.  Sorry I didn't make that clear. My bad.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar sniffs on the air to confirm what his eyes tell him - that that IS the witch somehow flying in the air, not a trick of the light.
> *




Unfortunately, you are (what ? upwind ? downwind ?  I always confuse them.  The one where the wind blows from you to her.)  Anyway, you don't smell her from that distance.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 23, 2002)

_Kytess continues to swing violently at the wolf, trying to draw its attention from the halfling._

(+7 attack + 2 flank -1 Power Attack = +8; 2d4+3 damage + 1 Power Attack = 2d4+4)

_Glancing around quickly, she sees how badly Ivellios is hurt.  For a fraction of a second, images flood her memories: pallid, cold, gaping faces; Kytess' fellow soldiers.  She shudders involuntarity, refusing to see the connection.  Shutting out the memory completely, she concentrates all the harder on her chain work, knowing the price of failure all too well._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 23, 2002)

Sollir fires 2 MW arrows at the Witches' wand... (5 ft. step back if I need to, otherwise 5 ft. step forward-if it would not provoke an AoO-towards the party)


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 23, 2002)

Ubaar sees that the witch was hurt somewhat by Ivellios' last arrow and pulls back again on the massively-taut bow, aiming right for the witch's dark heart.


----------



## Taz (Feb 24, 2002)

_Taz backs away 10' from the black wolf, tumbling to avoid an AoO. She then casts a Shield spell on herself and Sheela, facing towards the wolf and the witch._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 25, 2002)

_Feeling that he has fulfilled his duty to protect the halflings, Jalon turns his attention to the rest of the battlefield.  Noting Ivellios' injuries, Jalon hastily springs towards the elf, whipping a small, silver rod from belt and gently pressing it to Ivellios' shoulder, whilst chanting a hymn to Tyr._

[OOC:  Can Jalon draw his wand of Cure Light Wounds as part of his move, considering he has a BAB of +1?  If not, then forget about the wand and he'll forgoe his memorised Inflict Light wounds to cast CLW on Ivellios.]


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 25, 2002)

*Hilltop ambush - Round 4*



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir fires 2 MW arrows at the Witches' wand... (5 ft. step back if I need to, otherwise 5 ft. step forward-if it would not provoke an AoO-towards the party) *




_Sollir steps a bit to the right towards Kytess.  Switching tactics, he aims for the witch’s wand instead of her body.  The wand is a small, moving target, though.  There is also much wind on the hilltop.  The first arrow veers off and clatters uselessly on the far ruins stones.  The second misses, but by a much smaller margin.  It sticks in the witches’ gray sleeve.

Murhid stays behind cover._




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess continues to swing violently at the wolf, trying to draw its attention from the halfling.
> 
> (+7 attack + 2 flank -1 Power Attack = +8; 2d4+3 damage + 1 Power Attack = 2d4+4)
> 
> Glancing around quickly, she sees how badly Ivellios is hurt.  For a fraction of a second, images flood her memories: pallid, cold, gaping faces; Kytess' fellow soldiers.  She shudders involuntarity, refusing to see the connection.  Shutting out the memory completely, she concentrates all the harder on her chain work, knowing the price of failure all too well. *




_This time, the wolf can jump out of the way.  It’s wounds, already very severe are slowing it down.  The chain hits it around the head and tears it’s face to shreds.  It falls to the ground, then disappears._




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz backs away 10' from the black wolf, tumbling to avoid an AoO. She then casts a Shield spell on herself and Sheela, facing towards the wolf and the witch. *




(FYI, Since the wolf had circled the group and came in from the back, you would have had to tumble past it to orient your shield towards both the wolf and the sorceress.  Now, of course, there’s no problem.)

_A pass of the hand, a few arcane phrases and the Shield goes up._





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar sees that the witch was hurt somewhat by Ivellios' last arrow and pulls back again on the massively-taut bow, aiming right for the witch's dark heart. *




_The shot is accurate.  Ubaar’s arrow flies right to the witch’s heart.  It bounces off too,  without inflicting damage, but then there is an eldritch flicker around her body._




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Feeling that he has fulfilled his duty to protect the halflings, Jalon turns his attention to the rest of the battlefield.  Noting Ivellios' injuries, Jalon hastily springs towards the elf, whipping a small, silver rod from belt and gently pressing it to Ivellios' shoulder, whilst chanting a hymn to Tyr.
> 
> [OOC:  Can Jalon draw his wand of Cure Light Wounds as part of his move, considering he has a BAB of +1?  If not, then forget about the wand and he'll forgoe his memorised Inflict Light wounds to cast CLW on Ivellios.] *




No problem.

_The priest arrives at a run besides the elf and touches him with his wand.  The power of Tyr infuses him and his wounds are made better.


At that moment, the group hears noises of struggle in the ruined structure where Murhid took cover.

Then, the witch starts floating down.  While doing so, she points her wand at Ubaar and pellets him with a pair of magic missiles.  Ubaar dodges left but the missiles veer perfectly from their trajectory to hit him in the flank, severely bruising his flesh._



At the end of this fourth round, the situation is such.  Ubaar is in a central position.  10’ forward and to his left, Ivellios and Jalon are taking cover behind a partially ruined stone wall.  30’ to his left are Kytess, Sollir and Taz, having just defeated the two summoned monsters.

40’ in front of Ubaar and 35’ in front of Iv and Jalon, Murhid is in a partially ruined stone structure (probably was a room when the monastery still stood), out of sight of all the others in your group.  Sounds of struggling are coming out of his hideaway, though.

10’ in front of Murhid’s place, the witch is floating down.  She has covered a good 20’ up to now, making her 10’ in the air.  Soon, she’ll land behind a wall and be out of your sight.



And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/15)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (6/15) _ Poisoned ? Has possibly drunk his healing potion while out of sight. Noises of fighting._
(T) Taz : Hp (11/13),  
      Sheela : Hp (6/6),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (9/23)   
(U) Ubaar : Hp (7/21), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (15/20) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (12/17) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 25, 2002)

_Seeing the immediate danger of the wolf gone, Kytess rushes toward the witch, intent on stopping her from escaping again._

Kytess closes on the witch's position.  Kytess jumps over any low barriers in her way (and climbs past any higher than she can jump).  If possible, she attacks as well - 10 feet in the air is well within the reach of Kytess' 12-foot chain.


----------



## Taz (Feb 25, 2002)

_Taz runs after Kytess at maximum possible speed (full speed double move using tumble to avoid obstacles) to get closer to the witch..._


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 25, 2002)

*For the record...*

Running will not work since the ground is covered with sharp debris and shifting stones.  There are also a couple of walls to avoid along the way.

Moving at full speed requires some kind of balance, tumbling or jump skill roll (whichever you're best at) at a reasonable DC or you'll lose footing and thus lose too much time (maybe with a bit of damage if you roll really bad).

Moving at half speed is safe.

Charging is out, because there is no straight path to her.

Reaching the witch in a single turn means a double move at full speed (risky) for those with 25' or more of movement. Slower people will be able to get close, but not to reach the area. Or, with a double-move at half speed, you can approach the witch safely, but not reach her spot this round.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 25, 2002)

Sollir will take a 5 ft. step closer to the witch (and trying to get a clear shot) and will fire 2 normal arrows with his Might Composite Shortbow, shouting "Come on ya big witch!  Cant' pick on someone your own size!  I bet you're scared!", at the witch (not her wand).


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 25, 2002)

(Just a quick confirmation - Kytess heads toward the witch with a double move.  It's less than 60 feet away for her.)


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 26, 2002)

_Drawn by the sounds of a struggle, Jalon moves as quickly as his heavy armour will allow towards Murhid._


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 26, 2002)

_Ubaar picks himself up and Throws himself at the blasted witch!  (just kidding)_

Ubaar becomes enRAGEd with the prospect of the witch getting away, AND with the damn stinger-missles she shoots!

He takes off, bounding across the landscape in a focused attempt to catch the witch!

He'll cross the 40' stretch of cobbled land between he and his prey with careful yet determined jumps, planning on reaching close enough to jump into the air and snatch the witch like a fleeing bird.

"You... _*a jump punctuates his Yelling...*_ Won't..._*jump*_... Get Away.. _*jump*_.. That.. _*jump*_... Easily!!"

If Ubaar gets close enough, he'll jump up to try to grapple the elusive, deadly witch, hopefully crushing her in his grip!

If he won't be able to cross the distance, he'll cross what he can and fire a MW arrow at her.









*OOC:*


 Raging, he'll attempt a 40' normal move for him, probably encountering Jump check(s), then try to Jump to grapple with her. 






*crosses fingers*


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 26, 2002)

*Hilltop ambush - Round 5*



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir will take a 5 ft. step closer to the witch (and trying to get a clear shot) and will fire 2 normal arrows with his Might Composite Shortbow, shouting "Come on ya big witch!  Cant' pick on someone your own size!  I bet you're scared!", at the witch (not her wand). *




_Sollir shoots a pair of arrows, of after the other, just as the witch is about to disappear from his sight by descending behind a ruined wall.

The first arrow goes low and hits the wall, but the second hits her in the left arm, drawing blood and a cry of pain._





			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Seeing the immediate danger of the wolf gone, Kytess rushes toward the witch, intent on stopping her from escaping again.
> 
> Kytess closes on the witch's position.  Kytess jumps over any low barriers in her way (and climbs past any higher than she can jump. *




_The agile warrior has no problems navigating the treacherous ground.  Bypassing two low ruined walls along the way, she runs* towards the witch._

* Noticed I didn’t say ‘Runs’ because it wasn’t a game mechanic. 




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz runs after Kytess at maximum possible speed (full speed double move using tumble to avoid obstacles) to get closer to the witch... *




_Kytess is followed by Taz, who is as agile in avoiding mishap._





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar becomes enRAGEd with the prospect of the witch getting away, AND with the damn stinger-missles she shoots!
> 
> He takes off, bounding across the landscape in a focused attempt to catch the witch!
> 
> ...




(Note : Murhid’s hiding place is 40’ from Ubaar.  The witch’s is 50’.  And, there are obstacles that prevent straight movement.)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *If he won't be able to cross the distance, he'll cross what he can and fire a MW arrow at her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Ubaar runs forward a bit, jumping over most obstacles along the way and avoiding treacherous footing.  He manages to cover most of the distance towards the witch, then shoots an arrow at her.  The arrow hits the low wall she’s starting to float down behind, however._




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Drawn by the sounds of a struggle, Jalon moves as quickly as his heavy armour will allow towards Murhid. *




_Jalon makes his way, running fast as he can, towards the place where Murhid last hid, and from which sounds of struggling are still coming.

Over the shifting stone and treacherous ground, he barely manages to reach a doorway to the partially-ruined stone structure, just in time to see Murhid wrestling with a small imp, and bleeding from small wounds.  From Jalon’s point of view, it’s clear that Murhid is weakened by the wounds and can’t hold the imp for long.  His struggles are slowing down with every movement.


Meanwhile, the witch continues her descent.  Just before disappearing out of sight of the heroes, she points her wand at Ubaar and shoots him with another pair of purple missiles.  The pain is deep and only Ubaar’s ancestral Rage keeps him conscious.

She then lands just in time to see Kytess arrive running, closely followed by Taz.  A look of desesperation is on her face, written in her demonic features._



Situation : 

The witch is now on the ground, behind a partially ruined stone wall.  Kytess is 15’ away from her, having circled the wall by the left.  She’s followed closely by Taz.  (Taz needs a 10’ move to be able to see the witch, and a 25’ move to reach her).  Ubaar is quickly closing to the right.  He’s on the other side of the wall, but can quickly circle around it (needs a 20’ move to reach the witch this round).

10’-15’ from there, on the other side of that famous wall from the witch’s POV, a small partially ruined stone structure lies.  Inside, Murhid is wrestling for his life with a small winged demon, trying to keep it from striking it with it’s venomed barbed tail.  Jalon is entering this structure as we speak.

Near the spot where the group got ambushed, Ivellios is taking cover behind a large block of stone.  Not far from him, Sollir has run out of targets, every enemy being behind walls of stone.



And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/15)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (6/15) _ 4 points of dexterity damage.  Poisoned.  Has drunk his healing potion while out of sight. Grappling with an imp._
(T) Taz : Hp (11/13),  
      Sheela : Hp (6/6),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (9/23)   
(U) Ubaar : Hp (3/25), _ Enraged (8 rounds ?), Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (15/20) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (12/17) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 26, 2002)

_Kytess closes on the witch's position, swinging her chain._

(Close to 5 feet, attack w/o Power Attack)


----------



## Taz (Feb 26, 2002)

_Taz moves 20' towards the witch, as close as possible, but with free line of sight, tumbling if necessary, then casts a *color spray* spell at her! The shield spell is facing towards the wizardress and as much to the side, Kytess is not covering, as possible._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 26, 2002)

Sollir will use a full round move action to move as close as he can to the witch, and if he can in firing range without any obstructions.

"I'm coming guys, I'm coming!"

Edit-When Sollir gets over there, if he can see the witch he'll try to distract her into hitting him going:

"Hey you ugly lady!  That is if you are a lady!  Yes I'm talking to you!  Why don't you pick someone your own size!  Come on, I bet you're just a coward!!!"


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 26, 2002)

*OOC:*


 This is scary, but I gotta do it. 







Ubaar sees his adventuring brethren chasing after the witch, also.
He sees that they will probably overtake the witch this round, as can he, so he yells over to them, "Guys! Let's take this witch OUT!
Kytess- you soften her up, and Ubaar'll come around to wrap her up!

We can't afford to let her get away again!"

Ubaar sees and hears the chain-wielding mistress of pain (try to) get a nasty shot in before he drops his bow, rounds the corner and tries to grapple with the witch.

"Let's get physical, "demon"!", Ubaar finishes while advancing to the witch with fists clutching...









*OOC:*


_Too close for missles, switching to guns _


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 26, 2002)

_Realising that mortal weapons are useless against the imps, Jalon runs his mailed hand over the blade of his sword, which soon begins to emit a cool, green glow._

'Release the monk, fiend, and prepare to face your judgement.'

[OOC:Jalon uses his Magic Weapon domain spell, before walking towards the imp/Murhid - and hoping Murhid can hold on for another round]


----------



## Murhid (Feb 28, 2002)

_Face filled with grime and body bloodied Murhid tumbles too and fro, with imp. He sends a fist towards the imps head, trying to smash it clear of the tussle, and into Jalon's mighty sword._


----------



## Doppleganger (Feb 28, 2002)

The elf hops out from behind the block of stone and jogs across the rubble field, heading straight for where the witch dropped out of sight.  He pauses at the base of the wall to sling his bow back over one shoulder before scuttling up the partially ruined barrier.  Once at the top of the wall, he scans the scene on the other side.

"What's happening!?"


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 28, 2002)

*Hillside ambush, round 6*



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir will use a full round move action to move as close as he can to the witch, and if he can in firing range without any obstructions.
> 
> "I'm coming guys, I'm coming!"
> *




_Sollir runs up behind Taz.  He’s still not in line of sight with the witch, tho he’s near._





			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Face filled with grime and body bloodied Murhid tumbles too and fro, with imp. He sends a fist towards the imps head, trying to smash it clear of the tussle, and into Jalon's mighty sword. *




_With a mighty blow, Murhid punches the imp.  The blow itself doesn’t harm the demon much, but it does send it flying in Jalon’s direction._





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar sees his adventuring brethren chasing after the witch, also.
> He sees that they will probably overtake the witch this round, as can he, so he yells over to them, "Guys! Let's take this witch OUT!
> Kytess- you soften her up, and Ubaar'll come around to wrap her up!
> 
> ...







			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess closes on the witch's position, swinging her chain.
> 
> (Close to 5 feet, attack w/o Power Attack) *




_Closing with the sorceress, Kytess sends her weapon forward.  The witch is barely touching the ground when she receives a very good blow, which slashes her chest, and her right arm as she raises it to defend herself. She wails in pain._




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz moves 20' towards the witch, as close as possible, but with free line of sight, tumbling if necessary, then casts a color spray spell at her! The shield spell is facing towards the wizardress and as much to the side, Kytess is not covering, as possible. *




_Bypassing Kytess, Taz leaps forward and spins while throwing a handful of colored sand at the witch, while chanting arcane words.  The colors hit the witch full-on, but she turns her head at the last moment and seems to shrug off the spell._ (Wow.  I can’t believe that spell finally failed.)




			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *The elf hops out from behind the block of stone and jogs across the rubble field, heading straight for where the witch dropped out of sight.  He pauses at the base of the wall to sling his bow back over one shoulder before scuttling up the partially ruined barrier.  Once at the top of the wall, he scans the scene on the other side.
> 
> "What's happening!?" *








			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar sees and hears the chain-wielding mistress of pain (try to) get a nasty shot in before he drops his bow, rounds the corner and tries to grapple with the witch.
> 
> "Let's get physical, "demon"!", Ubaar finishes while advancing to the witch with fists clutching...*




_Ubaar comes running around the wall on the other side of the witch from Kytess, intent on wrestling her.  When he draws near, however, she whips around and slashes him on the cheek with her small claws (which I’m sure I’ve mentioned before).  She also gets mostly out of the way, so Ubaar fails to grab her.  He does impact her, however, with his powerful shoulder (w/ spikes).  The witch wails again in pain, and is sent to the ground by the impact._



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Realising that mortal weapons are useless against the imps, Jalon runs his mailed hand over the blade of his sword, which soon begins to emit a cool, green glow.
> 
> 'Release the monk, fiend, and prepare to face your judgement.'
> 
> [OOC:Jalon uses his Magic Weapon domain spell, before walking towards the imp/Murhid - and hoping Murhid can hold on for another round] *




_The imp recovers from Murhid’s blow.  It gets up from it’s behind and takes off, right in front of Jalon.  It tries to sting him with it’s tail but fails miserably.  It then looks around for an escape route.  It’s gonna take off, turn invisible.  It’s now or never…

Then, the witch, from her position on her knees on the ground, looks up.  Her pale gray skin is bleeding in a couple of places and she seems very weak.  Her yellow feline eyes fall on Ubaar, Kytess and Taz surrounding her, and all hope leaves them.  She drops her wand to the ground and lowers her head, waiting for the death blow.  She says something is a guttural language, but nobody understands it.

Then, you see she’s clutching a medallion._





And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/15)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (6/15) _ 4 points of dexterity damage.  Poisoned.  Has drunk his healing potion while out of sight._
(T) Taz : Hp (11/13),  
      Sheela : Hp (6/6),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (9/23)   
(U) Ubaar : Hp (3/25), _ Enraged (7 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, 2 points of subdual damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (15/20) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (12/17) _ Endure fire (12 hours), Magic Weapon (20 rounds) _


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Hillside ambush, round 6*

_Kytess prepares to attack..._

(Close to 5' of witch [and imp, if possible]; ready an attack against the first hostile action by imp or witch.)


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 1, 2002)

Ubaar grabs the suddenly-passive witch in a fury by the wrists and lifts her up into the air!

He shakes her hands to try and loose the medallion from her grip, and yells, "Who sent you?!
What were you doing down in that dungeon?!"

He makes sure not to crush her, he's making sure to immobilize her.

"Hey, guys - maybe she knows where the big opal is?
Can we make her show us?"









*OOC:*


 I'm sure that in his emotional state, he'd be doing an Intimidate attampt


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Hillside ambush, round 6*



			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *With a mighty blow, Murhid punches the imp. The blow itself doesn’t harm the demon much, but it does send it flying in Jalon’s direction.  *





_After stalking another step forward, Jalon pounces on the confused imp.  Recognising the fiend's confused efforts to escape, Jalon Lashes out at the imp with a powerful stroke of his blade._


----------



## Taz (Mar 1, 2002)

_Taz picks up the wand and takes a look at that medaillon. Does it look like a religious sign (like she is praying to her god, to protect her or to foretell the arrival of her soul or something)? Could Taz pickpocket it from her (probably not, while the witch is grasping it, but maybe when she is distracted by Ubaar )?_


----------



## Murhid (Mar 1, 2002)

_Now slowly swaying from side to side as if intoxicated, Murhid feels the full effects of the demons liquor...

Murhid then puts both fists up (trying to regain some dignity), readying to stop any escape the imp may try._


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hillside ambush, round 6*



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *After stalking another step forward, Jalon pounces on the confused imp.  Recognising the fiend's confused efforts to escape, Jalon Lashes out at the imp with a powerful stroke of his blade. *




_Jalon swings his sword in a powerful downward blow.  The blessed sword cuts through the imp easily, inflict a grievous wound.

Then, the imp tries to fly away, turning its back to the priest.  Jalon takes the opportunity to skewer the fiend on his holy blade.  The imp screams, a piercing cry of pain, as it tries to remove the sword from its abdomen with its hands, only to have them burns up with it touches the weapon.

Soon, its struggles stop._


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 1, 2002)

When Ubaar picks up the witch and shakes her, she releases the medallion.

She seems a bit catatonic.  She totally ignores Ubaar's questions and hangs limply in his arms, not fighting back, repeating over and over something in that strange language.





			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz picks up the wand and takes a look at that medaillon. Does it look like a religious sign (like she is praying to her god, to protect her or to foretell the arrival of her soul or something)? Could Taz pickpocket it from her (probably not, while the witch is grasping it, but maybe when she is distracted by Ubaar )? *




(Well, the medallion hangs around her neck and she's off the ground being shaken by Ubaar, so you can't. )

It looks somewhat like this :
(Okay so it doesn't work.  I'll make it a link instead)

http://communities.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=80

It's not a religious symbol of any religion any of you know about.


----------



## Taz (Mar 1, 2002)

“Ubaar, could you secure that medaillon, please? Just to make sure, she doesn't do any harm to us with it.”

“She looks like she has accepted her defeat. What should we do now?”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 1, 2002)

_Kytess looks suspicious of the ease of the witch's defeat.  Clipping her 'chain on hr pack, she draws a dagger._


----------



## Murhid (Mar 1, 2002)

"Many thanks Jalon"

_Murhid clears some dirt from his eyes. Then stands waiting for Jalon to lead the way to the others._


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 2, 2002)

Ubaar sees she's preoccupied mumbling that strange language and that the medallion is probably dear to her.

Ubaar takes the medallion off her neck by force in case it's the cause of her inattention or it being a holy item of power, as he's seen once before in his adventuring days.
He throws it to the ground and tries to make her speak once more.

If he doesn't get any results, he'll  yell out to the others: 
"HEY! Anyone know how to speak this witch's language?!"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 2, 2002)

(I assume Kytess can't make anything out of the babbling; she knows Common and Orc and recognizes some Goblin.)


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 2, 2002)

_Wiping his ichor-covered blade on his white surcoat, Jalon walks towards the witch held fast by Ubaar with quick yet measured steps._

'Do you speak the common tongue, fiend?  Your abhorant deeds shall not go unpunished, yet indeed you deserve the right to defend your actions and make your peace.  If you cannot, or chose not to communicate or cooperate, then I have no choice but to exact justice in the name of my lord Tyr.'


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 2, 2002)

We're up to 200 posts now.

Here the thread continues.


----------

